# Coach purses



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

What is the big deal of having a Coach purse? The other thread got me thinking about this again. People at work are always going to the Coach outlet "Oh I got a 150 dollar Coach purse there for ONLY 100 dollars!"

Why? 

A coach purse is going to hold the same exact stuff as my kmart purse holds, it doesn't magically turn everything in it to gold, or something. I will still have the same ratty wallet, balled up tissues, leaky pens, change floating around the bottom, gum wrappers, receipts, extra keys to god knows what, old hard candy mints from some restaurant a few years ago, checkbook that I forget to replace the checks in, bottle of ibuprofen, and lint, in it that I have now in my 10 dollar kmart purse.

I just dont get it.


----------



## Megabeth (Aug 7, 2008)

I hate purses. But I've resigned myself to carrying one. Got one at Value Village a couple years back, paid 99 cents for it and used it till it wore out. It was a different kind of choice for me, being green suede, but I liked it ok. I got more compliments on that purse from young and old! Only purse of mine that anyone has ever noticed, and it was just funny to me. I never notice things like purses, shoes, but it sure does matter to some.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't get it either. Guess we should ask my sister...the woman who once bought her 15-year-old daughter a $300 purse for Christmas! If it doesn't have a certain label on it, my sister and niece won't have it.

Doesn't make any sense to me. Who goes around looking at the labels on other people's purses?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> A coach purse is going to hold the same exact stuff as my kmart purse holds, it doesn't magically turn everything in it to gold, or something. I will still have the same ratty wallet, balled up tissues, leaky pens, change floating around the bottom, gum wrappers, receipts, extra keys to god knows what, old hard candy mints from some restaurant a few years ago, checkbook that I forget to replace the checks in, bottle of ibuprofen, and lint, in it that I have now in my 10 dollar kmart purse.



Throw in a Swiss Army Knife and a flashlight and you can call it a Bug Out Bag


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

LOL, I have a friend who has found three Coach purses at the Goodwill over the years! Eventually, they're all gonna end up in the same place, so why pay a small fortune?


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

total waste of money==plus i think they are ugly too


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I have one that my aunt sent me. Dont like it the straps broke first thing,can send for repair only 20.00.I only need one purse & carry it till it wears out, then get a new one at the thrift store.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I love good leather. I love handbags. But to me, Coach (and Dooney and Bourke) aren't particularly nice leather. Yes, both are timeless and will last for many, many years. But I have to wonder, would the wearer like it just as well if it didn't have the little logo on it? Same purse, no COACH cartuche, or little duck?

I really get concerned for people who find their status and sense of self by what they own instead of what they are.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

When I carried a purse, it was an ariat barn bag, supposed to be used for toting your horsey stuff.

http://www.ariat.com/Western/Women/Accessories/Bags/MiniCarryAll.html

Have one in black and in green. 

I haven't carried a bag in years, though. Everything I need fits in the pockets of my jeans- cards, cash, change, lists and lip balm.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My oldest daughter has at least 6 of the tapestry Coach and Dooney and Burke bags and her sister just bought her a very nice red leather Coach for Christmas. We've given them to her as gifts over the years. I like the Coach leather bags, the Dooney and Burke leather bags are OK (the plus is they wear like iron) I prefer B Makowsky bags- the leather is heavenly and the black one I currently use I've had for over 4 years and it's still in excellent condition. The brown bag I currently carry is a Michael Kors and it's at least 2 years old and looks like new- the leather isn't nearly as good as B Makowsky but I loved the color and design. Oh, I do have a Coach bag it's pastel stripes and I use it only in the summer the girls bought it for me for Mother's Day a few years ago. 

The reason I like higher end bags (I'd never pay over a couple hundred for a bag) is that they are _well made_ and over time cost no more than a cheap bag that has to replaced once or twice a year. If I could find the detail in a no name bag I'd buy it but I never have...


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Someone gave me one, so I carry it, but within a week the lining tore and now everything falls through. I'm about to just rip it all out! I've had cheap WM purses that held up better that the Coach!


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I would love to have a coach purse. I have one designer purse and it is my baby, i keep it tucked safely away and only use it on special occasions. It was a Christmas gift from my mom a few years back. 

Its a louis vuitton purse, the print (and style?) have been discontinued and its considered a collectors item (or so I've read, all the ones i've seen for sale are used so i'm guessing my info was correct that the design is no longer being made). I'll see if i can find a pic of one like it.........










They are going for around $500 each online it looks like, right now. 

I cant say i get it either but i love coach's stuff and Louis Vuitton, i would never go buy anything for myself from them at full price. Not counting the Coach glasses and Sun glases i bought a few years ago. Love those darned sunglasses. (all were prescription)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't carry a purse, but I used to carry an Israeli parachutist's bag. Loved it. Now, I carry my planner and make different pieced/quilted covers for it seasonally.

I like the feel of good leather, too, but just don't need the bag hassle. After you get used to NOT having to dig in a bag for stuff, it's REALLY nice.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Nope, I don't get it either. I just throw my junk in a backpack.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

i enjoy changing purses with the seasons or on a whim, so i refuse to spend mega-bucks on a purse - personally, i won't spend over $20. i would say that 90% of my purses are gifts, so they tend to be quality (fossil, aigner, etc) but i honestly don't like them anymore than my cheapies. 

i do like the flowers and sweet little bow on the one posted above.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

I googled coach purses and didn't really like them.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

mare said:


> total waste of money==plus i think they are ugly too


I agree----a purse does not make a woman~~~


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

farmmom said:


> Someone gave me one, so I carry it, but within a week the lining tore and now everything falls through. I'm about to just rip it all out! I've had cheap WM purses that held up better that the Coach!


There are so many knock offs on the market that I'd hazard a guess that it wasn't a real Coach. If it was they would have replaced the bag instantly.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't have a Coach purse but used to like the leather one's. Actually I'm like Irish Pixie because I also prefer the B. Makowsky handbags. The leather is wonderful & last forever. Never had a lining tear, a zipper not work, etc. plus he has much more detail in his bags.

I like to change my purses every few months, with the seasons or just because & although I find & buy some cute purses at Meijers, K Mart, etc. I still like my B Makowsky & Tignanello handbags.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> I haven't carried a bag in years, though. Everything I need fits in the pockets of my jeans- cards, cash, change, lists and lip balm.


A woman after my own heart.  I don't get it, either :shrug:.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I had to google them to find out what they were.

So, what is the big deal? A purse is a purse is a purse.

I take one with me when we go shopping, but I leave it in the trunk of the car. It's too easy for someone to steal it while I'm in my scooter.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I wouldn't even know a coach bag if I saw one. There are so many more important things in life than a purse.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't have a coach purse, but I do have a Dooney and Burke (sp?) that I bought at goodwill for $20 and I had to think about spending even THAT much on a purse. I will say, if I were to spend $10-$15 on a purse 2x a year it would take me 10 years to spend the money on ONE of those bags at full price. I don't think I would like any purse that much that I would want to use it for 10 years.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

LOL what a good morning laugh. Some folks here are wearing their good will purse like a badge of courage or something. Of course it is fine that you do, tis your life. If you buy a ten dollar purse at the store once a month for two years you still have not spent what it cost to buy a three hundred dollar purse that will last two years. I've had two hundred dollar purses and eleven dollar purses- they dont seem much different. As long as they do the job I am happy. Come to think of it I am do for a new bag right now.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I guess I found the right cheap purse....I've had it around 5 years and it is still fine and I spent less than $20 on it.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I haven't even bought a purse for about 10 years. Had a friend give me a Dooney and Bourke for some reason, and the handle tore before I even got a chance to get it out of the house for the first use. I stitched it back on by hand and Nina thought it was just the best dolly diaper bag ever, so she used it for a while. Don't have any idea where it is now.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Some women have a lot of *EGO* tied to their purses.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i fully admit to having quite a few purses. most of them were bought at naturalizer but about 75 off. i never pay full price. i did buy a lovely one in Florida about 9 years ago. haven't used it yet because i haven't found anything i thought would match. ~Georgia.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

My wife has a thing about purses..she buys cheapies and carries them till she wants another one.I have a Dooney and Bourke all weather leather that I got out of the trash when I helped one of wife's co-workers move.Wife didn't want it,not big enough.I also have a Whiting and Davis mesh bag,probably from the 20s.Neither of them matches my work boots,so I guess I won't carry either of them..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

FWIW, Wind In Her Hair's purse cost around $80, I assume the high cost was due to the hair-on-hide Texas star adornment. To her credit, she's used that purse - and that purse only - for over five years now. Even tho the purse is small, she can get a lot of stuff in it. Here's a photo....


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not real wild about Coach itself, either. 
However, I decided many years ago that life is too short not to carry genuine leather purses. They last longer, they feel better, they _smell_ better.

Myself, I love Fossil. 








$200 at Macy's, I got my current one for $30, free s/h, at eBay. Camel. It was my Christmas present from DH.

No tags, but the plastic loop thing that holds the tags was still on it. It was brand, spanking new. 
All the pockets exactly where I need them and glove-soft leather.

To the contents, I don't even want to begin to deconstruct the organization of my purse in order to pull everything out at once! lol


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Some women have a lot of *EGO* tied to their purses.


Yup, just like men with guns, tools and workboots. :grin:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a 12 dollar jean purse from walmart that I've used for several years now. I would never spent 150.00 on a purse. I could buy a goat with that, or all new milking buckets with lids from Hoeggers, or a myriad of other things I need and want.

I would have to google all of these designer names to to see what they made. I don't keep up with who makes what and sells it where. *shrugs* Each to their own I guess.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I like purses, and have quite a few. Most are leather, none are "designer". I wouldn't recognize a Coach or Louis Vouiton (sp?) if someone hit me with one. My friend's daughter, on the other hand, wouldn't be seen dead with anything else. She can recognize a "name brand" at a thousand paces. Each to their own...

Mary


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Louis Vuitton that I scored from a yard sale. A Versace eyeglasses case too. Fifty cents each. I spotted 2 coach purses this past weekend at a consignment shop this past weekend. One was going for 30$ and the other for 40$. Still too high for me. Plus, they were both screaming red in color, which I hate.

Demeter


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't think I would know one of the named brand purses. The last one I had was Aigner red fake leather color - it worked in the pockets and stuff. I think it was about $12 or $15 from Walmart some time before 2005. I just had to replace it as the strap was about to wear through in one place.

So, I saw a quilted purse pattern that I really liked, the interior has customizible pocket, and the size was right for me.



I even have a side pocket for my kindle, etc.
And when I get tired of this, I'll make another color combination. And I'm getting ready to make Mom one with a green where my purple is on this one.

Enjoy your high end purses, if they work for you - they just don't work for me.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

My Dad has bought me 2 coach purses, with matching wallets, as gifts. 

I've tried all kinds of purses throughout the years and none of them lasted thru the abuse I put them thru for more than a year. I'm apparently really hard on wallets, because even the most "durable" ones fall apart on me rather quickly.

So I have to give Coach credit - both of the purses I have from them have lasted me YEARS of hard use and they're still going strong. They still look great, and the wallets are holding up great too!

I didn't pay for either of my Coach bags, but honestly I'd rather go on ebay and get a Coach bag for $75 than buy a $25 purse twice a year :shrug:. Sometimes being frugal means paying more up front for quality that will last, YKWIM?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Your quilted bag looks a bit like a Vera Bradley, Angie and is quite popular right now. They're cute but they're not "me" my oldest has a Vera Bradley diaper bag tho.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> Yup, just like men with guns, tools and workboots. :grin:


...and don't forget pickup trucks!


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

If you think Coach is bad, look at Birkin bags. I don't care who makes it, or what it's made of, or how rare it is, but $150,000 for a purse is insane.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

bluemoonluck said:


> I didn't pay for either of my Coach bags, but honestly I'd rather go on ebay and get a Coach bag for $75 than buy a $25 purse twice a year :shrug:. Sometimes being frugal means paying more up front for quality that will last, YKWIM?


Exactly, BML. I'm picky about purses and will carry the same one for years until I find something new I like. I'm the same way with leather horse stuff- you can buy cheapo halters, bridles, or (shudder) synthetic anything over and over or you can invest a bit more in something that will last a decade or a lifetime with proper care. Actually, I buy kitchen stuff (cookware etc...) the same way...


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> FWIW, Wind In Her Hair's purse cost around $80, I assume the high cost was due to the hair-on-hide Texas star adornment. To her credit, she's used that purse - and that purse only - for over five years now. Even tho the purse is small, she can get a lot of stuff in it. Here's a photo....


Great purse, but where does she carry her knitting?


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I love love love my purses..but the most I have ever spent on one is 30 dollars and it was a coach..which I don't really like coach anyway, but this was a pretty one that my neice paid 200 dollars for. My favorite is Kathy Van Zeeland, which I can get pretty cheap on ebay. I use them for awhile and then resale them...sometimes making a profit!:clap:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> ...and don't forget pickup trucks!


How did I forget trucks! :smack


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

I just love the stuff that WIHH carries in her purse!
Had a man at the grocery tell me the other day that my blue leather Tignanello purse didn't match my Carhartt coat and work boots. Got that purse as a gift in 2010, still going strong except where something got spilled on the side and bleached the leather. Probably CIP acid cleaner from the cow barn, so totally not the fault of the bag.

I will admit that I require that my bag be big enough to hold at least one book, straps be long enough to put over my arm with a heavy coat on, and that it sit flat when I set it down. Also, it should not be black.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

My favorite purse ever was a pink toile purse I found at a local boutique for $30. I carried it for several years and received numerous compliments on it.

I have been eyeing the B.Makowsky and Tignanello leather purses at TJMaxx and Marshall's but haven't found one that suits me at a price I'm willing to pay. I did see a Tignanello bucket shaped purse for $65 that I really liked, but did not have the money to buy it at the time. :-( When I went back, it was gone.

I'm eyeing Etsy now for another pink or possibly aqua toile purse. I love toile beyond all reasonableness.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Limon said:


> If you think Coach is bad, look at Birkin bags. I don't care who makes it, or what it's made of, or how rare it is, but $150,000 for a purse is insane.


OMG..that is just crazy!!!!:hammer:


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> So, I saw a quilted purse pattern that I really liked, the interior has customizible pocket, and the size was right for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so cute! What does the inside look like?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I bout a new Sak Purse at a garage sale for $5. Really like it. DD has a Coach she likes. But, she can afford it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

TNnative said:


> Great purse, but where does she carry her knitting?


She tooks some old stuff and repurposed it - recycled it - into a knitting bag, including an old worn out and cracked plastic satchel, an old sweater, some cheap yarn, and used buttons (see below...she didn't use the old dress with the fringe)









And, this is how her knitting bag turned out when she was finished.


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

Lemming bait.
jim


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

In my mind the more money spent on a purse, the more investment lost when misplaced or stolen! The only time I ever carry a purse is when I'm travelling and need to bring toiletries and shampoo. Otherwise I keep credit card, license and keys in my pockets. I admit there are some really nice leather ones I'd like to have (especially with hide like WIHH's) but they're not worth the expense to me. I'd be hard-pressed to spend over $30 on a purse.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I'd rather have a nice truck than a stupid purse.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I just googled the label on mine to see if its real leather. I bought it this last spring at a Church sale for a dollar and have been caring ever since. I iffed at the price because it smelled like old lady perfume but I aired it outside for a week & its gone now.

 I almost spit out my coffee when I looked at prices on website for the name. 
This thing brand new must have been $200 or more!
So OK I guess its real leather


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

The only time I paid 'real money' for a purse (mid 80s, $50 Stone Mountain bag) it was stolen about a month later when I was at the VA hospital doing my first nursing clinical 

I've now had the same $4 thrift store Old Navy fabric/mesh bag for about 6-7 years...it wears like iron, is washable and has pockets for everything. I'll carry it till it (or I!) goes to pieces and can't be revived. It suits me to a T.

I think you're either into bags (or shoes) or aren't....I obviously aren't


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Badge of courage and ego. Why are some people concerned about other people carrying expensive purses? Why stop there? Why not the expensive shoes or boots, or the expensive makeup, or the expensive bra, or the expensive fill in the blank. I don't care what people do or don't carry. It's a free country and when people buy expensive purses and other items, it sustains jobs for others who manufacture those purses, shoes etc. as well as jobs at retail stores where they are sold, as well as sales tax, etc etc etc.

Personally, I have more important things to think about than whether or not someone has spent $500.00 of their own money on a purse or not.

And no, I don't carry an expensive purse. The last one I bought was on clearance at Wal Mart for $5.00, and half the time I don't carry it at all, choosing to carry one of those aluminum billfolds instead.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a Coach. I love it, it is big enough for my IPad. I would never have bought it for myself, but my late S/O's daughter gave it to me, and that makes it really special. It's about love, not the purse.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> And, this is how her knitting bag turned out when she was finished.


Fantastic! Love it! Wish I was that clever.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Horseyrider said:


> I really get concerned for people who find their status and sense of self by what they own instead of what they are.


Amen! We have some friends (?) that visit us from another city when they're passing our way. A couple of years ago, she was sporting a new Coach bag that she went on and one about how much it cost and it would last a lifetime, that she'd never need another bag. Well.....last October they were by our place and I noticed she was carrying a nice (to me) cloth bag and commented on it. She said she got it at KMart. I wanted to ask about the Coach bag that would last a lifetime, but I didn't.
I carry denim fabric bags from WalMart, costing less than $15 until they wear out, then buy another. I do have a little bit nicer one I carry to church, if I remember to change everything out. If not, the denim bag goes to church with me.
Cabin Fever mentioned *EGO*. I'm not sure what that is.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TNnative said:


> This is so cute! What does the inside look like?


 sorry it took me awhile to get this where I could post it for you..



all around the walls are pockets. The big one is where the kindle goes. check book in one, narrow ones for two pins, etc. I can find things easily in it. When making this, you can customize the size of the pockets for what you carry.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Back in the day, Coach made lovely bags of beautiful leather here in the US. Wear just made them better with time. I still have several from the late 80s and still use a Coach briefcase at work (it's 15 years old and going strong). When Coach started focusing on overseas markets and the logo-ized pieces you can currently find, the quality took a downhill slide.

As for ego, everybody has one and expresses it in different ways


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a coach bag. I just could not spend that much money on a new purse....but my sister now....she can find deals. She got it on clearance at the outlet store in Atlanta. I have been carrying it for over 3 or 4 years and it looks the same as when she sent it. I am hard on purses and walmart/kmart purses just do not last that long when tossed around like I tend to do. 

This one is also small - I cannot see carrying a bag that turns into a small suitcase because that is how heavy I will allow it to get....LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

The original creator of these bag's live in my County..I like leather handbags but I won't pay over $100 and I stick to the same pocketbook for 8yrs or more..I have never owned a Coach bag..I remember hearing my co-worker's brag about buying them all the time or wanting the newest style but yet I would hear them complain about how they didn't have money to pay their bill's. I'm the type of person that doesn't get her hair done at a salon,get manicures,pedicures, buy jewelry or even clothes..I'm just not into myself like most women..so a Coach bag is a waste of money in my book it's a status symbol.imho!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I had a nice black leather purse that had a short strap. I liked the bag part, but not the straps. I had another purse that had awesome long straps, but the bag part was too small. So I cut the strap from the small one and Cale riveted them onto the larger purse. It is perfect and I think it will last forever. And both of them were given to me so it was free~


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Miche Purses as well... my old neighbor sells them... and is constantly inviting me to come to her parties... They are "SHELLS" and you can't STOP AT JUST ONE!!!! 

I went to one to be polite... but won't ever go again, as it was soooooo boring to sit and look at them and talk about what outfits it would go with... etc... etc... etc...


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

my "purse" is some small type of bag from Eddie Bauer, with lots of pockets, and is really durable. It doubles as my lunch bag for work. I got it at a consignment store for five bucks, and it matches my carhartts and my silverado just fine! I reserve good expensive leather for my saddle, my boots, and my furniture.


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

Fashion is alive and well. The fashion industry was the first to recover in France after WWII. Women like to look good and it makes them feel good about themselves. I am not a follower of fashion, I like the classic never changing look. But several of my cousins live in Chicago and Cincinnati and LIVE for fashion. My one cousin is a commercial artist. Another is a marketing Rep for a large grocery chain. Fashion is an important part of their professional image. I was an RN and had a collection of scrubs. I didn't realize how many until I no longer needed them. I prefer leather bags and find several nice ones at thrift stores and hospice attics. Name/Logo is unimportant but I like tooled leather and soft leather. I always get compliments on my bags. And several I have had for 10- 15 years.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> I'm picky about purses and will carry the same one for years until I find something new I like.


Me too. 
And, if I bought a nice leather one, chances are there's nothing wrong with it, I'm just in the mood for something different. Which means I tuck it in my closet and bring it out in a few years when I'm the mood for something different again. lol
I currently have 8 purses ranging from as new as this winter to 20 years old, in my rotation.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

since we're on the subject of bags i'll post a pic of the one i previously mentioned. long ago i meant to ask what i could wear with it. i usually have black bags. i think this would be good for summer with those bright colors. i dont have any of those colors on hand. as i said i bought it 9 years ago in Florida. it's probably out of style now. although i have older bags but they are black. what say you? it has a snap closure and inside are zippered pockets. ~Georgia.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Love that bag Georgia. I think you could use that anytime of year & anymore your purse doesn't have to match what your wearing exactly anyways. It's good to have a pop of color with what clothes you have on and a purse is just the right accessory for that.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't care about designer labels or name brands, but I gotta have a decent quality leather purse. I carry one purse until it wears out, then get another one. Cheap purses aren't what they used to be, the last two I paid around $20 dollars for, fell apart in 2-3 months. And they play games now with the labeling. "Genuine leather" means there is some real leather in it, but likely the straps and trim are plastic. It has to say "100% genuine leather" to not have plastic parts. I got one from American West, picked it out as my Christmas present from DH. It was more than I wanted to spend, but I really like it and it seems to be well made. Their slogan is "Leather for a lifetime." We'll see how it wears.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

okay in that case then this is not 100%. it just says genuine leather made in India. i think i only paid 85 dollars or something like that. i dont see any wear on the sides but like i said it's only been hanging in the closet for 9 years. it's got a lovely lining too. i dont know. i'll probably take it to the thrift store in a bit. i need to clean out my closet to make room for more sweaters. ~Georgia.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I dont shell out $$ for coach, but I DO buy clearance purses from Macy's ... Fossil or Tyler Rodan .... $60 is my limit


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> since we're on the subject of bags i'll post a pic of the one i previously mentioned. long ago i meant to ask what i could wear with it. i usually have black bags. i think this would be good for summer with those bright colors. i dont have any of those colors on hand. as i said i bought it 9 years ago in Florida. it's probably out of style now. although i have older bags but they are black. what say you? it has a snap closure and inside are zippered pockets. ~Georgia.


I really like your purse. Just use it and make yourself and others smile when they see it.

(my purse I made, goes with nothing, except I like the fabric).


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

I personally dont care for coach. However American West is another story all together. I have a few of their pieces and love them. I am a sucker for well tooled leather.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes, i meant to tell you that i like the one you made. my MIL made me a couple many years ago and one of them is the one i use most. ~Georgia.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

No purse for me, although I probably should consider getting one, as I've misplaced 2 credit cards and my driver's license in the past year!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> that they are well made and over time cost no more than a cheap bag that has to replaced once or twice a year.


I paid less than $10 for my purse & have had it for at least 5 years. I hate purses as much as I hate shoes! Am I the only woman with 1 purse & 2 pair of shoes? Well 4 if you count my ugly crocs & workboots.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> since we're on the subject of bags i'll post a pic of the one i previously mentioned. long ago i meant to ask what i could wear with it. i usually have black bags. i think this would be good for summer with those bright colors. i dont have any of those colors on hand. as i said i bought it 9 years ago in Florida. it's probably out of style now. although i have older bags but they are black. what say you? it has a snap closure and inside are zippered pockets. ~Georgia.


I like to mix things up--it would be great with blue denim, browns, tan almost any plain color.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.atomicmall.com/view.php?id=1634994

I have this one in a lighter, carmel color. the leather is really nice, the size is perfect and I paid $15 new at a consignment shop. and even at that, I was splurging. I also have a butterscotch colored large tote, so all the stuff you kinda want when you go out of town, but dont' need to carry with you every step goes in there. the coach bag fits in the tote, so easy to lug around. i love this coach bag cuz it can go over teh shoulder and I dont' have to keep my hands on it. hate that.

but, I got the bag for its size and color and feel of leather, didn't even see the tag til I got it home. this purse will last me for years, cleans up so beautiful, the leather gets better with use. no liner at all. originally bought it for a sketchbook kit bag! i like my bags to be simple, not over ornate, good leather. but fully agree with other posters, I refuse to pay much more than what I did for this one, I have tons more things that are far more important to spend money on.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i makes my own pocket books and purses, i have gone through several incarnations. ripped my current purse apart on Christmas eve added pockets and sewed it back up. its nice to compare purses, i am always looking for new ideas but it seems like this board is getting more and more about picking at the people on the other side of the fence. some people spend their money on purses, some people spend their money on goats. i bet someone out there buys purses for their goats. me, i spend hubby's money on art supplies. ---mrs. green county pete


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh do you think so Molly? denim i have . jeans,shirt,jacket, cap. must try it. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i thought i read all the posts and i dont recall anybody pickin on anybody. which fence? i thought we was just having a nice conversation about purses. ~Georgia.


----------



## crunchycon (Sep 2, 2006)

BethW said:


> Back in the day, Coach made lovely bags of beautiful leather here in the US. Wear just made them better with time. I still have several from the late 80s and still use a Coach briefcase at work (it's 15 years old and going strong). When Coach started focusing on overseas markets and the logo-ized pieces you can currently find, the quality took a downhill slide.
> 
> As for ego, everybody has one and expresses it in different ways


I wouldn't have one of today's Coach purses for free - I think they're ugly.:run: Back in my youth, though, in 1979, I spent (cough) $55 for a Coach purse that looks beautiful to this day and that I wouldn't give up for much of anything. Indeed, back in the day, they made bags that were practical, durable and beautiful. I, too, have one of the older briefcases; yep, gets better with time. Over my thirty-five years in the workplace, I've definitely gotten my money's worth.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> since we're on the subject of bags i'll post a pic of the one i previously mentioned. long ago i meant to ask what i could wear with it. i usually have black bags. i think this would be good for summer with those bright colors. i dont have any of those colors on hand. as i said i bought it 9 years ago in Florida. it's probably out of style now. although i have older bags but they are black. what say you? it has a snap closure and inside are zippered pockets. ~Georgia.




I Love your purse Georgia, & agree with some of the other posters. I'd use that purse anytime of year & wear it with just about anything. The IN THING is to have a purse now that adds a pop of color to what your wearing. 
I'd never take that bag to the thrift shop, just use it & see all the compliments I bet you'll get while you carry it.

Put a slender tote under the bed for more sweaters.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

American West is wonderful! Thank you ever so much for feeding my obsession? addiction? whatever for good leather. :help: I have already bought a wallet and there's a backpack that has "birthday" written all over it. 

I like your colorful bag too, Georgia. It's pretty and would look stunning with a black outfit.

It's not shoes with me... it's boots. Tall boots, short boots has to be leather but none of that opened toed bootie thing for me or sky high heels.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

Georgia, I'd love that purse with jeans, turtleneck, and blazer. what a pretty pop of color that would be! I've had the same black leather purse for over 20 yrs. I don't know what a coach purse is.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh well i got all that stuff sure. fancy black outfits. lots of turtlenecks. lovely coats. my husband use to load me down with clothes when he came home. course most i wear is mens shirts and rubber boots. i think i'll go upstairs in a bit and try stuff on and check it against the purse. ~Georgia.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

For some women they are a status symbol...like, hey, look at what I can afford. This is usually the attitude of women that can't actually afford them...that's why there are so many forgeries/knock offs. Other women just like the design and quality and happen to have the money available. 

I like vintage Coach bags/purses for the simplicity and quality but the newer ones do not appeal to me at all...especially the "logo" bags. I have a love for high quality, elegant things but do not wish to be used as a bilboard for clothing and accessory companies.


----------



## Starting out (May 29, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> There are so many knock offs on the market that I'd hazard a guess that it wasn't a real Coach. If it was they would have replaced the bag instantly.


(Irish Pixie was responding to someone who said the lining of her "Coach" purse ripped right away.) 

I completely agree with Irish Pixie. I used to work at a high-end retailer (not Coach) in an upscale mall, and one thing I learned is that paying top dollar gets you *well* taken care of! A genuine Coach bag probably would not rip right off the bat, but if it did, you can bet the Coach store would replace it in a hot minute. I was amazed at some of the stuff our customers were able to bring in and get replaced, no questions asked. Our customers had quite the sense of entitlement and no wonder -- they really did get just about anything they wanted. No one wanted to loose their business.

Getting OT, but I did hear about our store manager standing up to one rich old lady one time. The woman had parked in a handicapped parking spot and received a ticket. She was insisting that our store pay her ticket or else she would cancel her store credit card. She got sent up to the top manager, who took the woman's card and cut up it for her!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> When I carried a purse, it was an ariat barn bag, supposed to be used for toting your horsey stuff.
> 
> http://www.ariat.com/Western/Women/Accessories/Bags/MiniCarryAll.html
> 
> ...


And I have one in black! DD's gave it to me for a birthday gift years ago and I just love it.

I also have a beautiful Coach purse in the closet that I used for years. It's beautiful black leather with silver on it, sort of a western motif. DH gave it to me and it's a cherished gift. 

I use my Ariat 'purse' though so I don't destroy the nice one.


----------



## cmtigger (Aug 19, 2011)

crunchycon said:


> I wouldn't have one of today's Coach purses for free - I think they're ugly.:run: Back in my youth, though, in 1979, I spent (cough) $55 for a Coach purse that looks beautiful to this day and that I wouldn't give up for much of anything. Indeed, back in the day, they made bags that were practical, durable and beautiful. I, too, have one of the older briefcases; yep, gets better with time. Over my thirty-five years in the workplace, I've definitely gotten my money's worth.


If you look at their website, they still make some of the same bags as in 1977. I have a few that are nearly that old, some were thrifted, and bought new over the years, and they are all the classic leather ones. They don't only make the logo purses in the fashion colors.

The leather purses last forever.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well speaking about ugly. this has got to be the worst. i was upstairs trying to match my bag and came across this one. i dont know why i bought this one. only used it once. it might not be too bad if it was soft. it sits on the floor with those little brads(brackets.) you can see 2 on the front .there are 8 on it. i also got this at naturalizer. i had better start cleaning out and taking a trip to VV. ~Georgia


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

ErinP said:


> I'm not real wild about Coach itself, either.
> However, I decided many years ago that life is too short not to carry genuine leather purses. They last longer, they feel better, they _smell_ better.
> 
> Myself, I love Fossil.
> ...


I have to admit, I like the arrangement of the Fossil. Out of my price range though unless it was a really good sale.


----------



## Dian (May 11, 2003)

I do like older coach purses. I could never afford them new, but I have 2 both bought at yard sales I gave $1 for one and $2 for the other one. I like leather bags, but most leather bags don't have many pockets and lately that is what I have looked for. 
I have noticed if you like colored bags you can find leather bags for cheap at goodwill, yard sales, and consignment stores. I now have a green, light blue, and red leather purse, as well as tan, brown, and black, and I don't think I paid more than $4 for any of them.
I like to have a variety of purses, but I have a hard time of letting go of any of them. hum-speaking of hoarders again-lol!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I guess I'm one of the idjits that buys such purses. I don't buy Coach, but I have purchased two Dooney & Bourke bags over the past 25 years. The second one is still going strong, and I could still use the first one in a pinch.

I don't give rat's patootie about the logo. And whoever said that the leather is cheap, well, I don't know what your idea is of "good" leather. I carry one purse, I don't change them out for seasons, I use it daily and I am hard, hard, hard on purses. D&Bs are the only ones that stand up to my abuse. My most recent one, now over 10 years old, hardly shows any wear. I will probably use it for another 5 years at least.

Yes, they are expensive. Amortized over 10+ years each, they are more than reasonable so far as I'm concerned.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

I carry a grocery store reusable bag even when I go to work. Who cares? I sure don't. I haven't even heard of dooney and bourke!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't buy them any more (not fond of the newer styles) but I keep reusing my "collection" of Coach, D&B, Gucci and Cole Haan bags. The leather is superb, the design is classic and they are so well made some have lasted for more than 26 years and I still use them. I'm not embarrassed about buying quality handbags that I love and using them forever.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I HATE to admit- being as frugal as I am and thrifty as I am that THE ONE THING I Covet is trendy $$$$$ purses LOL- 
I love the Dooney and Burkes and Coach purses and I can spot a real one better than the designers can- 
ohhhh well- 
I did get a old 10 yr coach purse - it is black leather and a backpack style- for 35 cents at the thrift store in amish country- it is beat all to heck- but since it is a coach- it will last-
and at 35 cents- I couldn't pass it up


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> FWIW, Wind In Her Hair's purse cost around $80, I assume the high cost was due to the hair-on-hide Texas star adornment. To her credit, she's used that purse - and that purse only - for over five years now. Even tho the purse is small, she can get a lot of stuff in it. Here's a photo....


Ahh...the Smith and Wesson is what makes the purse!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you know the first i heard of them was here on Shys thread today.i decided to check them out and lo and behold there is a store about 10 min away.i might have another bag tomorrow. ~Georgia.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I love leather purses as well, but the problem for me is, the little loops that hold the strap on, always break FIRST. What good is a great leather bag, if the straps bust off of it? 

Maybe I shouldn't start a thread on the 200$ Ugg boots


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> well made[/I] and over time cost no more than a cheap bag that has to replaced once or twice a year. If I could find the detail in a no name bag I'd buy it but I never have...


I purchased a red leather purse at TJ Maxx about twenty years ago. I spent a fortune for it---- $20 or $30. I still have the thing. I need to get out the saddle soap to freshen it up but it's in great condition. The lining is still perfect. 

Over Christmas we stopped at Kohl's. They have $80 vinyl bags. I've decided that I'll either sew a bag or felt one. I cannot rationalize spending that kind of money. Many people have bags that wear like iron that aren't nearly so expensive.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Joshie said:


> Many people have bags that wear like iron that aren't nearly so expensive.


But probably don't look as good. There isn't a thing wrong with buying a good handbag if someone chooses and can afford it. Everyone has their own poison.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I never said anyone was an idjit or wrong to buy them or want them, I just don't see the difference just because it says "coach" on it, to make it cost 150 dollars more than the ones that I get. 

It wasn't meant to put anyone down, I would just rather spend that money on something else :shrug:

If they wear better, great, but I bet I would still bust the strap off after two months of it lol


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know what any of those name brands are. I have a little black leather purse to use if I'm going out for dinner, just big enough to put a small wallet, keys, comb and lipstick into. 

For an all-purposed every-day purse I don't worry about what it looks like to other people. I don't think it would be right to call it a purse anyway, more like a satchel. For me it just has to be BIG, sturdy and utilitarian with at least 10 compartments with various sized pockets in them so I can keep all the contents well organized. I carry a variety of tools and hardware in it and paperwork and writing material, books, skin care products, large wallet, keys, pager, camera, string, measuring tape, knives, pepper spray, magnifying glasses, pocket microscope, chopsticks, stones and a few other odds and ends .... LOL. 

Mine that I use right now cost me $50, looks a lot like this one only it's black leather, not brown, and I've used it for 5 years now.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I have never cared about designer purses or designer anything. About every 5 years I find a well crafted purse, wait for it to go on sale, spend about $20 to $30 on it, and that will be the purse I use only for the next 5 years or so. I am totally practical like my Mother was.  Saving money gives me much more pleasure than any material thing, and as far as spending it - I get alot of joy out of using it for my family and animals, or donating it to worthy causes.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Joshie said:


> I purchased a red leather purse at TJ Maxx about twenty years ago. I spent a fortune for it---- $20 or $30. I still have the thing. I need to get out the saddle soap to freshen it up but it's in great condition. The lining is still perfect.
> 
> Over Christmas we stopped at Kohl's. They have $80 vinyl bags. I've decided that I'll either sew a bag or felt one. I cannot rationalize spending that kind of money. Many people have bags that wear like iron that aren't nearly so expensive.


That's nice.  Like I said in the post you quoted, if I could find a no name bag with the quality I require I'd buy it. It's not just that the bag be leather, it's the quality of the leather, the stitching, the details, the lining and the hardware. I enjoy quality and it makes me happy. It's _my_ money after all...


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> I haven't carried a bag in years, though. Everything I need fits in the pockets of my jeans- cards, cash, change, lists and lip balm.


Yup. Same here. Keys, comb, wallet, cellphone, lip balm: Check! Ready for the world...


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Shygal said:


> I love leather purses as well, but the problem for me is, the little loops that hold the strap on, always break FIRST. What good is a great leather bag, if the straps bust off of it?


Which is _precisely_ why I love the Fossil purse I just got (see page 2). :goodjob: It has grommets punched into both sides of the bag, and silver carabiner-type clips that hook into the grommets. MUCH stronger than just a stitched on leather loop.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't use a purse -- figured that is what pockets are for. But a friend of mine does and purchased one made from recycles inner tubes. She's used hers for at least 3 years and it shows no wear at all. Her's looks like this one and I think cost about the same price:
http://planetonegifts.com/adelapurse.html

She said she expects to use it for the remainder of her life it is so well made.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If you're more of a self-made, outdoorsy kind of woman who'd rather go shopping at the feed store or Cabelas instead of at the mall. A woman who's idea of a date is a walk in the woods and a campfire supper as opposed to eating at the Ritz. If you're that kind of woman and is looking for a purse to go with your LL Bean barncoat or your new Carhardt jacket, then maybe the purses made by Duluth Pack would be your style. 

Duluth Pack began about 100 years ago by making large back packs for trappers and Boundary Water Canoe Area campers. Since then, the company has expanded by making all sorts of items out of heavy duty canvas and leather.

The products made by Duluth Pack are MADE IN THE USA and GUARANTEED FOR LIFE!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

BethW said:


> Back in the day, Coach made lovely bags of beautiful leather here in the US. Wear just made them better with time. I still have several from the late 80s and still use a Coach briefcase at work (it's 15 years old and going strong). When Coach started focusing on overseas markets and the logo-ized pieces you can currently find, the quality took a downhill slide.
> 
> As for ego, everybody has one and expresses it in different ways


I got one of those older 1980's ones all leather- a backpack style at a thriftstore - no thrills to shout COACH PURSE lol- but it was only 35 cents


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

My wife buys Coach or Dooney and Burke purses almost exclusively. And good luck finding either for $100 reg. $150. It's more like reg. $500, sale $250. She buys them for their excellent quality and style. But at least she does buy them either at an outlet or on sale. Her latest purchase about a week ago was a $400 D&B purse for $200. What can I say, she has excellent taste, after all she did marry me. :happy2:

She doesn't do cheap purses, cheap clothes or cheap vehicles. I do try to balance that out by being a cheap husband, so it all works out.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

It is very hard for me to find a purse I like. Gotta be just the right size, shape, quality, and have the zipper 'integrity' I demand for me to even consider buying it. I prefer leather to fabric any day - I refuse to carry fake leather, never seen one that didn't feel and look tacky.

Last time I went purse shopping I started looking at Walmart (I don't have Kmart or Target) then headed over to the mall. Walked into every single store in the mall looking for a purse, left each store feeling disappointed I would never find 'The One' - Dillards was my last chance (went there last as I knew it would be the most expensive store to be in) - I was 50 feet away from the Coach counter when I saw it. Wasn't a doubt in my mind, that was The One. Took all of 2 minutes for the lady to get it off the security bar and ring it up. Got it and 2 matching wallets, spent $523 doing it. 

Has nothing to do with the name or fashion - I'm usually in dirty jeans and muck boots (smelling like a goat) and buy things at the local bait shop more than anywhere else.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I Love those Duluth bags Cabin Fever, Love the look, the style & the leather looks really nice. They look like they will hold up forever & I like that there made in the USA. I'm going to have to check them out. I've been wanting a new purse anyways!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I got my one and only ever Coach red tapestry purse 3 years ago - my DH got it for me from an outlet. It was $200 on sale, and although I wouldn't have done it for myself, I have to say I absolutely love it. It still looks new, and I'm hard on purses. It's a perfect size and I love red. I don't really care that it's Coach, although I have had many people in pubic stop me and compliment it (and that IS nice). I don't know I'd ever go buy another one (maaaaybe), but I'm glad I got this one. It's nice to have something "fancy" - and it goes with my little Mercedes (that was a steal - lol- another story).


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

I used a Duluth Pack shotgun shell bag for a number of years. I love Duluth Pack products.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Pamela said:


> I used a Duluth Pack shotgun shell bag for a number of years. I love Duluth Pack products.


The Duluth products look nice, but no self-respecting Texan would ever wear a bag with MINNESOTA on it. :grin:

Here's the best shotgun shell bags you'll ever find:

http://store.lonesomecharlie.com/merchant2/


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Duluth pack-- those are nice.  just my style. Same price range as Fossil, though, but harder to find clearance/second-hand...


----------



## cmtigger (Aug 19, 2011)

Shygal said:


> I never said anyone was an idjit or wrong to buy them or want them, I just don't see the difference just because it says "coach" on it, to make it cost 150 dollars more than the ones that I get.
> 
> It wasn't meant to put anyone down, I would just rather spend that money on something else :shrug:
> 
> If they wear better, great, but I bet I would still bust the strap off after two months of it lol


That tells me that you've just dismissed them outright. Many of the all leather ones (like the stewardess models) have straps without loops. They attach on with sturdy brass buckles that aren't going to break (and grommets on the strap). But even the ones I have where the straps are attached differently are still going strong after decades of use.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

If you take care of them, they do retain some resale value. Like cars.  Or like anything valuable. You *can* re-sell them after you get tired of them, if you haven't beaten them to death or stained them. 

I've found used Vera Bradley purses in thrift stores and doubled my money selling them. I always keep my eye out for designer purses even though I don't care for them, myself, and it isn't my usual re-sale stuff.

I must admit, though, I do own a Coach purse. A few years ago I did a little test. I live in a sort of snobby affluent area, and at the time I was meeting up with cheerleader moms (sometimes, the worst of the snobby) and other sports moms from our town at the kids' events. Kept getting snubbed. So I went to the outlet and got a $100 Coach purse, about half price. And YES. Yes. Suddenly they were NICE to me. I swear. And "I looooove your purse." 

It actually *was* a nice purse. Just the right size for me, with a strap that converted short or long. I don't use it now, I prefer a cheaper one - still a nice one, as I do have standards, must be leather with a nice cloth interior (probably cost $20 at Kohl's on sale) and don't want C's written all over my handbag.  

My daughter uses it sometimes though. And I found her a Coach purse (I swear it's real - good quality with tag and all) at a street vendor for $35 - a big tote-bag type purse. My SIL bought her a Coach wallet for Christmas. She likes that sort of thing. I would imagine that if I felt pressured to get one after being with our town's *parents* that she feels that a thousand times going to school with the little snots. 

Anyway, I feel that - and teach her, also - that there's nothing wrong with wanting to have nice things, as long as you respect them and take care of them. Same goes with accessories, jewelry, furniture, cars, everything.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I got a $900 coach purse at a yard sale for $3 a couple years ago. I could care less about purses (or shoes for that matter). It is a good quality handbag and I guess I "look cool" because I have one. (Shrug). I don't get what the big fuss is about really either.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Wendy said:


> Am I the only woman with 1 purse & 2 pair of shoes? Well 4 if you count my ugly crocs & workboots.


No, you're not the only one. I have work boots, nicer boots, 2 pairs of shoes, and sandals for summer. It's part of living a simple life without a lot of stuff.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe how much bashing is going on here over a Coach purse.

I LOVE coach purses, in fact, it is the only brand I will buy. I still have the original Coach I bought when I was a sophmore in highschool, yeeeeearrs ago. The style is so classic and timeless that it could be used today.

Coach purses are VERY well made and last f.o.r.e.v.er..

The leather is very thick.

The stitching is thick and heavy duty.

The zippers are heavy duty.

The hardware on mine is all very thick solid brass.

Brass rivets on the base save the bottoms from wearing out like other purses do when they get set on floors and counters each day.

A lot of their leather designs are classic and timeless...Old English, sadlebag styles etc. I'm not a fan of their (or any brands) patterned purses.

I get at least 10 years out of my leather Coach purses when used and beat around on a daily basis. It has nothing to do with "ego" or designer labels, trust me. In the end, I have saved multi 100s of dollars compared to women who buy cheap fabric and Wally World purses. Been there, done that, and those things start falling apart after 1 or 2 months.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> When I carried a purse, it was an ariat barn bag, supposed to be used for toting your horsey stuff.
> 
> http://www.ariat.com/Western/Women/Accessories/Bags/MiniCarryAll.html
> 
> ...


This is so funny, I just bought one of these last week and I am so proud of it. Keep showing off my new purse to everyone in my family.  Mine is brown.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I only have one coach bag and it is a small tote type. It was in a box of "give away" things and I grabbed it! I like it but would not spend that much to buy it.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

ErinP said:


> Which is _precisely_ why I love the Fossil purse I just got (see page 2). :goodjob: It has grommets punched into both sides of the bag, and silver carabiner-type clips that hook into the grommets. MUCH stronger than just a stitched on leather loop.


THATS what I need lol But what about the part of the strap that hooks onto the carabiner clips? is that pretty solid?


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I have a Dooney and Bourke bag and that thing is indestructible and looks fabulous. Wears like iron, and I use it all four seasons. Have a D&B wallet and that thing has been everywhere and still looks new and very classy.

I probably will carry the D&B bag and wallet for the next ten years so I figure I got the best end of the deal, a purse I love that holds what needs to be held and looks great doing it. 

I love that bag and when and if it ever gives up the ghost, I am trotting right over to the nearest D&B store and buying another. So far, 8 years and counting on that bag. What's cool - people know D&B..and always comment on it. To be honest, it's like a Mercedes..quality and looks rolled up in one.

I don't skimp on leather goods, not my saddles, boots, or bags. 

I don't see what the problem is with a Dooney bag or a Coach..if a person can afford it and likes it..what's the big deal?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

cmtigger said:


> That tells me that you've just dismissed them outright.


I've dismissed them outright because I can't afford to spend 200 dollars on a purse :shrug:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Haven said:


> Wow, I can't believe how much bashing is going on here over a Coach purse.


Who is bashing anyone?  Its a nice discussion about purses.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Shygal, you don't have to pay retail to have a brand name bag. I have several designer bags, all bought as brand new from a small consignment store that buys from high end retail stores when they no longer have a complete line or end of season. I haven't paid more than $30 for any one of them (including a one Chanel). The secret is to pick classic colors and designs because they do last forever.


----------



## cmtigger (Aug 19, 2011)

Shygal said:


> I've dismissed them outright because I can't afford to spend 200 dollars on a purse :shrug:


I have three from thrift stores, one was a gift and only one that I bought new. (and it was at an outlet, and was less than $200.)


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Shygal said:


> THATS what I need lol But what about the part of the strap that hooks onto the carabiner clips? is that pretty solid?


well in the case of this particular purse, there's a woven cotton strap beneath the leather one (which drew me for the simple fact that it won't slip as easily as leather, on my shoulder), so it has extra strength anyway. So, it's leather+woven cotton, doubled over and sewn down with a double seam on one side. The other is the adjustable side of the strap. 

Truth be told, if it ever came apart, I'd be really surprised. It's not a stress point. But really, even if it did come apart, I could just as easily stitch it back down again...


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

DO you realize what they paid us to put in new stores and remodel the old ones. EVERYONE should buy a coach purse. The money is good. All the mucekty muck ladies get them LOL One place we did in Denver we were fined if we got footprints on the floor. But they didn't mind so much when we got sent three different colors of fixtures and they had to be open in a week LOL


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm loving those Duluth Packs!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> I have to admit, I like the arrangement of the Fossil. Out of my price range though unless it was a really good sale.


Watch eBay. I see them regularly. 
Unless you mean the $30 is out of your price range, that is...


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

One of the most liberating things I ever did was to stop carrying a purse!

Having said that, back when I used to carry one, the most money I ever spend on one was $80 for a rigid (as in "not floppy"...LOL) brown leather at Burlington Shoes...which I carried for about 4 months before the strap broke.

That was it...no more purses for me.

ETA...

Shoes, however, are another story altogether...as I "do" still wear them D), I'll spend what I have to for comfort!

The poody-toes can't be hurtin' if I'm to be sociable, KWIM!


----------



## CGL2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> FWIW, Wind In Her Hair's purse cost around $80, I assume the high cost was due to the hair-on-hide Texas star adornment. To her credit, she's used that purse - and that purse only - for over five years now. Even tho the purse is small, she can get a lot of stuff in it. Here's a photo....


I wonder if she'd like a purse specifically made for concealed carry - they have the holster built in. 








every color and style you can imagine.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Wow I didn't know Cole Haan was one of those fancy purse designers. That's what my dollar Church sale purse is. That means I must be styling LOL. I believe its my first designer anything. Really I got it because it looked well made and sort has indestructible thick leather. I still bet I wreck it within a year. Its all I have right now so it gets used every day.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

ErinP said:


> Watch eBay. I see them regularly.
> Unless you mean the $30 is out of your price range, that is...


Im watching a fossil leather bag that I saw on ebay after reading all these responses


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

hippygirl said:


> Shoes, however, are another story altogether...as I "do" still wear them D), I'll spend what I have to for comfort!
> 
> The poody-toes can't be hurtin' if I'm to be sociable, KWIM!


I spent 120 dollars on a pair of Dansko clogs for work, I wanted to die when I hit the "order" button :Bawling:

But for work, I have to have something that is going to stand up , be comfortable, and be able to wash off puke and other assorted bodily functions off of :shocked:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I own several pair of shoes, and boots.... no purse whatsoever though. Dont recall ever owning one just to be honest. :shrug:


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

The only purse my wife owns is the one I bought her for Christmas 9 years ago last month from LLBean. 
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/53801?feat=507305-GN3

That's the closest they have to her style, the pockets are a tad bit different now. 

Anyhow a couple months ago she started wondering if she should ask for a new one for Christmas. She took everything out and threw it in the wash. Came out looking like new. 
She was quite satisfied. Said the thing will probably last her another 9 years! 

I consider that to be $55 well spent (what they cost back then).

The purse often doubles as a mini-diaper bag for the babies we've had (4) since then too


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i'm not much into fashion and definitely not into what some ad agency/commerical tells me that i can't live without. i appreciate good leather and it costs much money. i need my bag to be functional, comfortable,sturdy, and pretty much bland in looks. good leather speaks for itself and costs more than a designer bag....

i love the idea of a saddle-bag purse


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Shygal said:


> I spent 120 dollars on a pair of Dansko clogs for work, I wanted to die when I hit the "order" button :Bawling:
> 
> But for work, I have to have something that is going to stand up , be comfortable, and be able to wash off puke and other assorted bodily functions off of :shocked:


I'm a Dansko lover and I'm not a nurse. When my little sister graduated from nursing school last year, I was pleased to give her her first pair of Danskos as a graduation gift. Nothing better on the tootsies!


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Horseyrider said:


> I love good leather. I love handbags. But to me, Coach (and Dooney and Bourke) aren't particularly nice leather. Yes, both are timeless and will last for many, many years.


Before Sara Lee Corp bought Coach, the leather was nice. Very, very nice. Took a long time to break in, but then were soft like a well-used baseball glove. There has been a definite decline in quality.

One was a gift from my mom and the others have been picked up at the 2nd hand store or ebay. I like the designs because they are classics. I don't have the cloth handbags, only the leather.

This is the style I prefer:
http://www.atomicmall.com/view.php?id=1634994


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

rivenoak said:


> Before Sara Lee Corp bought Coach, the leather was nice. Very, very nice. Took a long time to break in, but then were soft like a well-used baseball glove. There has been a definite decline in quality.
> 
> One was a gift from my mom and the others have been picked up at the 2nd hand store or ebay. I like the designs because they are classics. I don't have the cloth handbags, only the leather.


Coach hasn't been owned by Sara Lee since 2000 when it spun off and became it's own publicly traded company. Sara Lee owned them from 1985 - 2000. The quality was excellent during that time period, IMO.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Coach hasn't been owned by Sara Lee since 2000 when it spun off and became it's own publicly traded company. Sara Lee owned them from 1985 - 2000. The quality was excellent during that time period, IMO.


At least half of all "designer" bags out there are knock offs anyway. Especially Chanel and Louis Vuitton as the authentic bags start at $500 just because it has their tag and a number does not mean they are authentic. Very good knock offs can be had in the back rooms on Canal St in NYC and other places for $50 or under- in my opinion (and in most cases) that's what is found at thrift stores and garage sales. Look at the details if there is unfinished or low quality leather, loose seams, and/or poor quality hardware it's not authentic. Excellent sales on authentic Coach, Dooney and Burke, Michael Kors etc. can be found at TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Macys, and other department stores. I found a stunning Michael Kors that retailed for $275 at Macys a few years ago for $35 but the majority of my bags come from TJ Maxx, Marshalls, or an outlet store at at least half the retail price.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay, so I have to ask this.

Those of you that love your Coach bags, Fossil bags, Chanel bags, Fendi bags, D&B bags, Louis Vuitton bags, whatever. All of these have very visible identifying logos on the outside. If these logos were to disappear, leaving your handbags with their beautiful leather and great workmanship but no brand identification, would you still want them as much? Or would they lose their luster just a little bit?


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

Horseyrider said:


> Okay, so I have to ask this.
> 
> Those of you that love your Coach bags, Fossil bags, Chanel bags, Fendi bags, D&B bags, Louis Vuitton bags, whatever. All of these have very visible identifying logos on the outside. If these logos were to disappear, leaving your handbags with their beautiful leather and great workmanship but no brand identification, would you still want them as much? Or would they lose their luster just a little bit?


Ive sat and contemplated taking the Coach emblem off of mine. Dont figure I can do it without damaging the purse though. The emblem means squat to me. I just love the purse!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Horseyrider said:


> Okay, so I have to ask this.
> 
> Those of you that love your Coach bags, Fossil bags, Chanel bags, Fendi bags, D&B bags, Louis Vuitton bags, whatever. All of these have very visible identifying logos on the outside. If these logos were to disappear, leaving your handbags with their beautiful leather and great workmanship but no brand identification, would you still want them as much? Or would they lose their luster just a little bit?


Only one of mine is a logo bag and then it's a tiny script Coach that runs in a few of the stripes on a summer bag. As I've said before if I could find the quality I require in a no name bag I'd buy it, it's not the name for me it's the quality. I like leather so I don't carry the commonly seen logo bags no matter the maker.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

This is the maker and very similar to the bag I've carried every day for the last four years:

http://www.endless.com/dp/B0046LU5H...ASIN=B0046LU5HM&ref_=asc_df_B0046LU5HM1864445

Can you find a logo? Not all designer bags have them...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> At least half of all "designer" bags out there are knock offs anyway. Especially Chanel and Louis Vuitton as the authentic bags start at $500 just because it has their tag and a number does not mean they are authentic. Very good knock offs can be had in the back rooms on Canal St in NYC and other places for $50 or under- in my opinion (and in most cases) that's what is found at thrift stores and garage sales. Look at the details if there is unfinished or low quality leather, loose seams, and/or poor quality hardware it's not authentic. Excellent sales on authentic Coach, Dooney and Burke, Michael Kors etc. can be found at TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Macys, and other department stores. I found a stunning Michael Kors that retailed for $275 at Macys a few years ago for $35 but the majority of my bags come from TJ Maxx, Marshalls, or an outlet store at at least half the retail price.


I completely agree. I bought a "Coach" bag from a street vendor in Seattle a few years ago for my daughter and it was pretty identical to a logo bag. It fell apart within a year but she had a lot of fun with it in the meantime. My aunt sent me a "Louis Vuitton" bag several years ago from a Canal St. vendor and it was very hard to tell apart from the real thing. The straps started pulling loose after a few months.
They are even selling knock -off signature Tiffany items now with the robin's egg blue velvet pouch and box. Looks like the real thing. Till your neck or wrist turn black from the fake jewelry.:happy2:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I just bought my daughter a new Cole Haan bag for Christmas and it has no emblem. Just simple, classic design, beautiful leather and it's the perfect bag for a young business woman who needed a purse to sling over her shoulder while carrying a briefcase and audit bag while running through an airport.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Horseyrider said:


> Okay, so I have to ask this.
> 
> Those of you that love your Coach bags, Fossil bags, Chanel bags, Fendi bags, D&B bags, Louis Vuitton bags, whatever. All of these have very visible identifying logos on the outside. If these logos were to disappear, leaving your handbags with their beautiful leather and great workmanship but no brand identification, would you still want them as much? Or would they lose their luster just a little bit?


As I said in my previous post, All I use is Coach because of the amazing quality and craftsmanship - I also hate logo bags no matter what the brand. Never owned a logo purse.

Check out the craftmanship in some of the photos that were posted on this thread, then go to a store and ask to see a leather Coach and compare. In the pics posted here I see thin leather cut in strips with unfinshed edges, cheap, thin rivets, small thin stitching etc.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Horseyrider said:


> Okay, so I have to ask this.
> 
> Those of you that love your Coach bags, Fossil bags, Chanel bags, Fendi bags, D&B bags, Louis Vuitton bags, whatever. All of these have very visible identifying logos on the outside. If these logos were to disappear, leaving your handbags with their beautiful leather and great workmanship but no brand identification, would you still want them as much? Or would they lose their luster just a little bit?


I have Coach bags with no identifiable logos on them. Not a fob or stamp anywhere. Nope...not a bit of luster lost. Good quality is good quality.
In this disposable society, I love having handbags for at least a decade. It makes good sense and I take pleasure from the beauty of the bag.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

My D&B bag has one small duck with the initials on it, and I wouldn't care if didn't have that as long as I know it is an original D&B. The leather is superb, the stitching has never unraveled and is still tight 8 years after purchase. the bag cleans up easily with Hydrophane and I do use a small amount of leather conditioner on it every few months.

The leather shoulder strap still looks new with no fraying. That is the key to quality workmanship: exceeding expectations. I figured I might get two-three years out of this bag as I carry it everywhere including the barn. I've dropped it, had a horse step on it, it has gotten wet (but kept the contents dry!) and it still looks good.

At the rate I am going, I will probably carry this bag another ten years and it will still look fairly good. 

I hate shopping for purses and so when I find something that I like and it lasts - I am happy and the D&B has a customer for life. Buying a purse should not be an annual experience in my mind, it should be an experience of a decade!

Oh and my daughter's fossil purse has lasted her 5 years now. I bought it for her on her 25th birthday, she is still carrying that purse and it looks good, even though the toddlers have played with it and one loved to chew on the straps (odd little duck he is!). I don't know if the quality is still the same, but would imagine so if the purses sold are originals.

BTW - I loved Canal St. when I visited New York. There were so many vendors and so much to choose from!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My daughter's and I love Lucky brand purses as well and they are more on par with Fossil. I love the looks and am able to find them off-season on Macy's sale tables (Fossil is always there too). 
I wouldn't pay full price for them because they aren't made nearly as well as the Coach, D&B, etc types...but they are really cute in a boho kind of way. 
I found a beautiful velvet patchwork one a few year ago at the Rack that I only use in fall. So pretty!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

People don't 'get it' if that isn't their thing. It's simply a matter of what someone likes, their purpose in it, etc. No different than someone likes blue and another likes pink and the blues don't get why someone would like pink. :happy2:

I don't have a Coach (but would love one) but do have several other high end handbags (Dooney & Bourke, Louis Vuitton, Isaacmizrahilive). The reason for me is that I'm REALLY hard on my handbags. Being in an electric wheelchair (and a terrible driver!) and having to drape the bag over the arms of the chair, I'm forever rubbing them against doorways in stores or bumping and rubbing things with them. Plus, they do look classy and you don't get to look too good in a wheelchair with the sensible easy-on-off clothes and orthopedic shoes! :happy2:

The higher end bags have very thick and high quality leather. You pay for that! Plus the construction and hardware are top notch. You don't have broken handles, zippers breaking or hardware falling off. Again, you get what you pay for. Plus, the construction is just so nice. All the seams meet perfectly with the leather pattern, etc.

Back in the day, a vinyl or cheap leather would last me forever and it wouldn't be worth it for me to buy an expensive bag; but nowdays, those wouldn't last a week. The high end bags have gone through the fires and back and look like they are brand new. Even after the numerous store displays I've taken out, furniture I've run into and even tipping over this wheelchair a few times on top of them (once being a Disney World when I ran off a curb during a seizure); and mind you it's not a collapsible wheelchair, rather a 300 lb. Hooveround, -- yet my handbags have survived!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i dont leave the logo on it. if i see one i like with a logo i take it off and put on a fancy pin . my initial or a Humming bird etc. this is a small bag where i put my initial on.(sure that's tacky to some people but i'm the one wearing it and i like it) i only use this one when i go to dinner. just big enough for my lipstick,wallet etc. i haven't gotten over to the coach store to check out there bags yet but i will. ~Georgia.


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

I got my coach purse for $3.50 at a local thrift shop...... it cost me 12 minutes of wages rather than 2 days of wages so I think I scored. I find that Im embarrassed to wear it when I use my WIC checks though. It makes me look like I've got money to spend when I typically don't.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Horseyrider said:


> Okay, so I have to ask this.
> 
> Those of you that love your Coach bags, Fossil bags, Chanel bags, Fendi bags, D&B bags, Louis Vuitton bags, whatever. All of these have very visible identifying logos on the outside. If these logos were to disappear, leaving your handbags with their beautiful leather and great workmanship but no brand identification, would you still want them as much? Or would they lose their luster just a little bit?


Can you find a logo on this?









The only Fossil bag that I have that has a visible logo is my saddle bag one and it's printed on the back....that I keep to my hip. Otherwise, the only real identifying features are in the lining or a key-shaped zipper pull or something and that's it. 
Frankly, I would never recognize a Fossil, just by looking at it, unless the "key" was really obvious. :shrug:

I love a good leather purse. The only reason I ever learned name brands is so that they're easier to find when shopping online.


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

I dont get it either,My DIL s mom bought her a coach purse on sale, I dont remember how much, but I do remember the wallet was ONLY 100.. My sons comment to his MIL was, wow you could have bought her a dishwasher since ours is broken lol


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

My purse came from a yd sale, nice leather.. People stop me and ask where I got it and what brand it is, I get many compliments on it... OH and I paid 50 CENTS


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Coach bags, Fossil bags, Chanel bags, Fendi bags, D&B bags, Louis Vuitton bags, whatever


PS: Putting Fossil in the same list as the rest of these is like putting a Buick Park Avenue in with a bunch of Mercedes.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL true true. I hate logo purses. I think they are tacky. But love a good quality D&B purse any day. My dad always said you can buy one quality item that will last you ten years or you can buy one bargain basement item every year for ten years, but you will end up spending double on the bargain basement item when it said and done.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

ErinP said:


> PS: Putting Fossil in the same list as the rest of these is like putting a Buick Park Avenue in with a bunch of Mercedes.


True. But what they all have in common is a logo hanging out like Minnie Pearl's pricetags.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Horseyrider said:


> True. But what they all have in common is a logo hanging out like Minnie Pearl's pricetags.


no, they don't.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Horseyrider said:


> True. But what they all have in common is a logo hanging out like Minnie Pearl's pricetags.


No, they don't. 


You posed a question and then didn't read _any_ of the replies, did you...


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

ErinP said:


> No, they don't.
> 
> 
> You posed a question and then didn't read _any_ of the replies, did you...


How could you possibly know what I've read and what I haven't? 

What about the longstanding practice of the LVs all over the Louis Vuitton luggage, purses, briefcases, etc? The D&B duck? The double F for Fendi? The double C for Chanel? I'm certainly not saying that every Chanel suit has the logo sewn on the lapel, nor every single purse either. But I do see a lot of people who sure make certain that everybody sees their logo if it's there, and intentionally purchase status items to flaunt.

I have nothing against these purses. I think it's great if you have things you love, that are serviceable and bring you years of enjoyment. What does bother me is ostentatiousness for it's own sake.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Horseyrider said:


> How could you possibly know what I've read and what I haven't?


Because several of us have explained that our bags don't have any logo, stamp, fob, or anything else displaying the brand that could be seen as being ostentatious.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Because several of us have explained that our bags don't have any logo, stamp, fob, or anything else displaying the brand that could be seen as being ostentatious.


Neither do mine.

The responses were almost exactly as I had predicted when I typed the question.

Enjoy your bags. Live in peace.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh I get it _now_... 

You were looking for the opportunity to proclaim your superior set of values. Which of course explains why you asked a question and proceeded to ignore _all_ of the answers.


----------



## cmtigger (Aug 19, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> At least half of all "designer" bags out there are knock offs anyway. Especially Chanel and Louis Vuitton as the authentic bags start at $500 just because it has their tag and a number does not mean they are authentic. Very good knock offs can be had in the back rooms on Canal St in NYC and other places for $50 or under- in my opinion (and in most cases) that's what is found at thrift stores and garage sales. Look at the details if there is unfinished or low quality leather, loose seams, and/or poor quality hardware it's not authentic. Excellent sales on authentic Coach, Dooney and Burke, Michael Kors etc. can be found at TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Macys, and other department stores. I found a stunning Michael Kors that retailed for $275 at Macys a few years ago for $35 but the majority of my bags come from TJ Maxx, Marshalls, or an outlet store at at least half the retail price.


My thrift shop bags are coach, most are missing the keychain tag that coach puts on the outside, but with the workmanship and leather of coach. If you know what you're looking for you can find them. There are a lot of fakes out there, but they are usually the bags with the logos all over them, not the plain leather ones.


----------



## cmtigger (Aug 19, 2011)

Horseyrider said:


> Okay, so I have to ask this.
> 
> Those of you that love your Coach bags, Fossil bags, Chanel bags, Fendi bags, D&B bags, Louis Vuitton bags, whatever. All of these have very visible identifying logos on the outside. If these logos were to disappear, leaving your handbags with their beautiful leather and great workmanship but no brand identification, would you still want them as much? Or would they lose their luster just a little bit?


Many of the plain leather coach bags have a keychain tag with the logo, it eventually falls off. I can ID a leather coach bag, but it's just because I like the style, not because there is a tag on them. Only one of the bags I have still has it's logo keychain, and the one I use the most isn't one of them. I don't carry it for appearances, I carry it because it is the right size, right shape and very sturdy.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

And really, even WalMart/Kmart bags have a logo/fob/badge of some sort on them. 
Don't _most_ manufacturers label their products?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Horseyrider said:


> Neither do mine.
> 
> The responses were almost exactly as I had predicted when I typed the question.
> 
> Enjoy your bags. Live in peace.


I don't get it. Most people answered and said their bags don't even show a logo, and if they don't, they dont care, because they like their bags for the craftmanship, and you are now assuming that everyone carries them FOR the logo? :stars:

I think the answers were almost exactly OPPOSITE of what you predicted and you don;t know what to say now. 

IF I came across a coach or LV? (what is that?) or DB (never heard of that either) , I wouldnt care if it said what it was on it, if I liked the bag. I just cant afford one


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a leather shoulder bag bought probably 15 yrs ago at Penney's--have made one repair with shoe goo. Still in good shape BUT I left it hanging from a chair and one of my cats just about turned it into suede.

I don't know if I would go for the expensive purses even if I could afford it--I don't think so but you never know.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

And ok you guys, I think you have maybe turned me to the dark side here  

I still don't think Id want to go over 60 dollars or so but maybe I will go to the coach outlet or Fossil outlet or some of the others and take a look at them. If its longevity, then I can see paying a goodly amount for it.

Though I know the nurses at work buy them for the logo because they are buying new ones every three months.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I never thought about how passionate we are about purses, lol.

I guess when a woman walks around with a purse and uses it on a daily basis her entire life, it becomes a little friend thats always with her.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Horseyrider said:


> True. But what they all have in common is a logo hanging out like Minnie Pearl's pricetags.


Please point out the logo on the bag I linked. The "signature" of a B Makowsky bag is the _lining_. How often do you see the lining on someone elses bag?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I think all of my B Makowsky, Tignanello & Stone Mountain handbags only have the logo stamped into a zipper pull or something like that. I don't have any Logo bags like Coach or D & B with it printed all over the bag.
I just like the good quality leather purses & a logo doesn't mean anything to me. 

I don't care if someone notices my bag or compliments me, If I like it, serves it's purpose & I like carrying it then that's all that matters to me. It's MY money & I really like purses so that's what I like to splurge on.

Hubby always wonders why I need so many purses but I change them out quite often & I just feel like it. I guess it depends on my mood.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

None of my Coach bags have logos. I wouldn't buy them if they did. 

As for the old-style Coach leather hangtags, they were meant to be taken off the bags after purchase.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I love Vera Bradley. 
They have bright happy colors.
They are 100% washable.
They take a beating, and last forever.
You can buy them new, buy them for 40% off on Craigslist.
You can buy them on the cheap at Good Will or Garage Sales.

For me, the fact they they are durable, washable, and the one I carry is HUGE (pleated tote).....that's worth the extra $$.
They provide everything I need.

I have an old coach (given as a gift) that is dirty and can't be cleaned....I haven't had the heart to give it away yet, because it was a gift.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I should get a pic of my purse on here lol It's an army green huge purse with tons of pockets I got at the Goodwill for 3 bucks. DS12 says it fits me perfectly. It has a pocket for my pocket knife and a pocket for my multipurpose tool on the front, it will hold just about anything I want to put in it....

I am thinking of getting a STL Cardinals purse though. But darn CF...now I'm coveting this one!

http://duluthpack.com/clothing-accessories/womens/womens-purses-accessories/wool-market-tote.html

It's plaid! I looooove plaid! 

PS...I don't care what kind of purse y'all carry Mine stays in my rig just to hold stuff, I rarely take it out. If it doesn't fit in my pockets I don't need it usually, but that's me. My best friend from high school and I went out one night a few years ago and I pulled my wadded up money out of my pocket. She rolled her eyes and said, "you still do that? When are you going to grow up?" I just smiled and said, "NEVER!"


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

whiskeylivewire said:


> ....But darn CF...now I'm coveting this one!
> 
> http://duluthpack.com/clothing-accessories/womens/womens-purses-accessories/wool-market-tote.html
> 
> It's plaid! I looooove plaid!....


For some reason, I'm kinda partial to this one.....


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Looks like a sporran.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Okay...so I have to contradict myself. I just bought a beautiful Dooney & Bourke leather bag with that da*ned duck on it but I had to...the bag is strawberry pink. So pretty. Strawberry pink vs. a logoless bag? Strawberry pink leather won out. 

I'm an elitist snob. :awh:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Dooney & Bourke: Ostrich Medium Satchel
This is what dh bought me for Christmas this year, with the matching checkbook organizer wallet. I absolutely adore it!
It is my second purse in the last 12 years, the first? Was a D&B that he bought me that Christmas, and I still have it as well.
Are they crazy expensive? You betcha! Are they worth the money? Absofreakinglutely! 
they wear like iron and always look amazing. My first one has been thrown up on (babies) rained on, sat on, stepped on by various animals and family members, and tossed about like you wouldn't believe, it still looks good.
I think it cost about 200 or so back then, so break that down over 12 years and it was only 16.67 dollars a year. I may need to carry this new one a bit longer to get the same return on investment, but I'm so good with that as I know it will last.


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jan 28, 2008)

Country Lady said:


> Amen! We have some friends (?) that visit us from another city when they're passing our way. A couple of years ago, she was sporting a new Coach bag that she went on and one about how much it cost and it would last a lifetime, that she'd never need another bag. Well.....last October they were by our place and I noticed she was carrying a nice (to me) cloth bag and commented on it. She said she got it at KMart. I wanted to ask about the Coach bag that would last a lifetime, but I didn't.
> I carry denim fabric bags from WalMart, costing less than $15 until they wear out, then buy another. I do have a little bit nicer one I carry to church, if I remember to change everything out. If not, the denim bag goes to church with me.
> Cabin Fever mentioned *EGO*. I'm not sure what that is.


Amen X2. If I pay more than $15 for a purse of any kind, it better hold my newborn baby in it or something of equal value. 

I have found, IME, that whole "you get what you pay for" thing ~in regards to clothing and accessories~is an excuse to pay an exorbitant amount of money for a status symbol. 

If someone put a $10 purse of no particular brand name next to the Coach purse and guaranteed it would last for the next 10 years or they would replace it free of charge, do you think they would pick the $10 purse? Nope. Not unless someone attached some "known" label on it.

I've had the same $12 Kmart purse for the past 5 years and it shows no wear and tear at all....holds everything I need to carry and more and will probably last another 5 years. For $300 I can buy 25 of my purses....let's see...if each one lasts 5 years then I can get 125 years of purses for $300.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

The only purse I ever bought new (I'd usually get them as hand-me-downs from my more fashionable little sister) was a little XOXO purse for $4 from Goodwill. Still had the tags on it and everything. Retailed for about $35-$40. I bought it three years ago, and it still looks great. I'm still using the wallet I bought 12 years ago. 

I never saw the point in spending that kind of money on a purse. But then again, I don't follow the fashion world too much.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Country Lady said:


> Cabin Fever mentioned EGO. I'm not sure what that is.


Am I the only one who saw the irony that CF mentioned "EGO" and then went on to post a _$160 purse_?!!? lol


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not so sure that lack of frugality can be considered a case of too much ego...just having more dollars than sense.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Hardly. 

If someone can afford to eat steak three times a week rather than hamburger, who are we to say that they don't have any sense? 
I tend to think people can spend their money however they want. 
At least I hope so. _I_ have six horses! lol (speaking of no sense...)


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I think it is because when you buy a Coach purse, you're getting a purse from the same people who bred the fantastic Coach dairy goats!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

hercsmama said:


> Dooney & Bourke: Ostrich Medium Satchel
> This is what dh bought me for Christmas this year, with the matching checkbook organizer wallet. I absolutely adore it!
> It is my second purse in the last 12 years, the first? Was a D&B that he bought me that Christmas, and I still have it as well.
> Are they crazy expensive? You betcha! Are they worth the money? Absofreakinglutely!
> ...


My wife bought one like that right after Christmas, when the D&B store had them marked half off ($199). The store manager told us they were leather and not real ostrich, which is extremely expensive. A couple of years ago I found that out when I wanted some new ostrich cowboy boots. The real things were gonna cost me $800, but I settled for the leather made to look like ostrich for $250 instead. I used to have the real thing many years ago but actually wore holes in the side of them.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a large plastic tote full of Coach and Dooney & Bourke purses/totes left to me by my late mother. I never use them...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Blue Yonder said:


> I'm not so sure that lack of frugality can be considered a case of too much ego...just having more dollars than sense.


Perhaps. But I would also question your lack of manners. 
If I posted about how cheap and ugly I thought a $12 purse from WalMart was, I'd be branded a snob. 
But you hide behind the label of frugality and think it's okay to insult other people's choices.
No one asked you to spend your money on things you don't want to. But it would be nice to see a curb on your reverse snobbery and pompous attitude.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm not as wild over designer purses or shoes as I am with fashion, fabric and clothing. I love hats, belts, scarves, but no jewelry. If it's touching me it better be soft. LOL. well, most things.... :bowtie:

My main purse is always a nylon blend, no leather, but rugged zippers allowed and is usually a duffle bag on wheels. I carry only what's needed in my pockets for shopping. For public functions such as eating out, going to a dance, etc I love Betsey Johnson wristlets. 

Bags - Shoes & Bags - Betsey Johnson


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jan 28, 2008)

Now...wait a minute. The whole thread was about why people spent so much money on name brand purses and how the OP thought it had no merit when a cheaper purse does the same function and I'M the only snob with poor manners you can pinpoint? 

:hrm:

Yep...I'll take that criticism and carry my ugly Kmart purse(for which I get compliments on all the time) and keep my money for more sensible purposes. Doesn't bother me at all to be called rude for expressing an opinion on it. 

I expressed my opinion with far more class and restraint than you did, for that matter, so one can also question who is more rude and pompous at this point, can't they?


----------



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

I prefer a small clutch, with a strap. 










It holds cash, cards, and keys. I don't usually carry a cell phone, but one fits in there if need be. Gun doesn't fit, but those are in the gun rack and glove box anyway.

Oh, and my lipstick so I can stay gorgeous :trollface


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Blue Yonder said:


> Now...wait a minute. The whole thread was about why people spent so much money on name brand purses and how the OP thought it had no merit when a cheaper purse does the same function and I'M the only snob with poor manners you can pinpoint?
> 
> :hrm:
> 
> ...


You are the one who declared that people who spend more than you deem necessary to have more dollars than sense. Maybe then you should just carry your things in a grocery store sack. They're free and plentiful and would cost far less than your WalMart purse. 
Sorry, I missed seeing any class or restraint in your post. Just noticed the name-calling.


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jan 28, 2008)

Name calling? What name did I call? Was it "rude" or "snob" or maybe was it "pompous"? I think you are confusing your post with mine...no names were called in my post.


----------



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

I mean, I guess I can see it. You do carry the dang thing all the time, everywhere you go. You might as well have one you like. Some of us like cute, some of us like efficient, some of us like name brand.


----------



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

And as amusing as this hate exchange is to read, I'm out.


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jan 28, 2008)

Me too...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Just because someone chooses to carry a nice bag (or wear well made clothes, drive a newer vehicle, etc..) doesn't mean they have no sense or more money than sense. What an absolutely rude thing to say! It's _my_ money, and I'll spend it as I like.  

Congrats on the strawberry pink bag, Lisa! You're not an elitist snob you simply enjoy quality.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Blue Yonder said:


> Name calling? What name did I call? Was it "rude" or "snob" or maybe was it "pompous"? I think you are confusing your post with mine...no names were called in my post.


It seems that I can't possibly type slowly enough for you to understand.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Blue Yonder said:


> Now...wait a minute. The whole thread was about why people spent so much money on name brand purses and how the OP thought it had no merit when a cheaper purse does the same function and I'M the only snob with poor manners you can pinpoint?


No it wasn't. The whole thread was about some people thinking it's OK to be judgemental over others' choice of handbags or their cost. And others who've pointed out that it seems a _stupid_ thing to judge folks on... 
Whether that be spending "too much" or "too little", both are an example of being a snob. :shrug:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

SteveD(TX) said:


> My wife bought one like that right after Christmas, when the Coach store had them marked half off ($199). The store manager told us they were leather and not real ostrich, which is extremely expensive. A couple of years ago I found that out when I wanted some new ostrich cowboy boots. The real things were gonna cost me $800, but I settled for the leather made to look like ostrich for $250 instead. I used to have the real thing many years ago but actually wore holes in the side of them.


Ostrich just doesn't seem to be as durable as leather does it. I had some awesome boots awhile back as well. Wore them out in about a year or two. My old Justins and Ariats just keep on going. I've resoled my Justins twice in eight years, love those things.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

hercsmama said:


> Dooney & Bourke: Ostrich Medium Satchel
> This is what dh bought me for Christmas this year, with the matching checkbook organizer wallet. I absolutely adore it!
> It is my second purse in the last 12 years, the first? Was a D&B that he bought me that Christmas, and I still have it as well.
> Are they crazy expensive? You betcha! Are they worth the money? Absofreakinglutely!
> ...


That is a GORGEOUS bag!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thank you. Like I said, I adore it. I think its kind of a classic as well, and has lots of room for everything. :happy:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

hercsmama said:


> Thank you. Like I said, I adore it. I think its kind of a classic as well, and has lots of room for everything. :happy:


Lovely bag! Which color do you have?


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I would no more spend that much $$$ on a purse than I would streak naked through the mall. I am carrying the same purse from 7 yrs ago. Black leather and I believe I paid $6 back then. I shop at the Goodwill, the thrift store and such and just have too many other things that the money goes for. AND.....if someone is going to judge me by the handbag I carry, well, I just don't need such a pompous snob in my life. Do you have any idea how many children that money could support in an underworld country?? You should be ashamed to be so frivolous....and wasteful......


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Lovely bag! Which color do you have?


The golden/ mustard one with the dark brown trim!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Wow I like that one. This is the one closest to the style I have: 
Dooney & Bourke: Alto Folded Buckle Shoulder Bag

I have it in black and I swear it will likely be the last purse I ever own. I carry it everywhere and it still looks great. I've had it about 8 years now, going on nine and I use it year round. I know I should get something "lighter" for spring and summer, but I like this one.

I do plan on getting the backpack purse for when DH and I go to fairs and the like. I used to have a leather purse that was a back pack type and talk about easy to carry, just throw it over one shoulder and go, or put it on like a back pack and hike all day. But sadly I wore it out to the point where I was afraid the straps would fall off, so had to retire it.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

luvrulz said:


> I would no more spend that much $$$ on a purse than I would streak naked through the mall. I am carrying the same purse from 7 yrs ago. Black leather and I believe I paid $6 back then. I shop at the Goodwill, the thrift store and such and just have too many other things that the money goes for. AND.....if someone is going to judge me by the handbag I carry, well, I just don't need such a pompous snob in my life. Do you have any idea how many children that money could support in an underworld country?? You should be ashamed to be so frivolous....and wasteful......


Seriously? Wow, take a 'lude dear.
I should be ashamed because of my and my husbands ability to purchase something ?
You dont know me,you have no idea what I do with my money other than buying a single purse. I would never judge anyone for what they have or don't have,it isn't my place,nor is it yours. God alone will do that when it is time. The only one being judegmental here is you.
I have most likely given more of my time,effort,and money to help people in my community than you can imagine. 
Think before you type.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

luvrulz said:


> I would no more spend that much $$$ on a purse than I would streak naked through the mall. I am carrying the same purse from 7 yrs ago. Black leather and I believe I paid $6 back then. I shop at the Goodwill, the thrift store and such and just have too many other things that the money goes for. AND.....if someone is going to judge me by the handbag I carry, well, I just don't need such a pompous snob in my life. Do you have any idea how many children that money could support in an underworld country?? You should be ashamed to be so frivolous....and wasteful......


First I'd like to know what an underworld country is. 
Then, I'd like to know how you would have any idea how much money I give to charities every year.
Who's judging anyone by their inexpensive handbag? All the nasty judgements have come from people like yourself.
And finally I'd like to know if you realize that the stuff you buy at Goodwill had to be purchased new by someone? Kind of hard for you to get your great bargains if no one bought them, used them and donated them.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

luvrulz said:


> I would no more spend that much $$$ on a purse than I would streak naked through the mall. I am carrying the same purse from 7 yrs ago. Black leather and I believe I paid $6 back then. I shop at the Goodwill, the thrift store and such and just have too many other things that the money goes for. AND.....if someone is going to judge me by the handbag I carry, well, I just don't need such a pompous snob in my life. Do you have any idea how many children that money could support in an underworld country?? You should be ashamed to be so frivolous....and wasteful......


Do you have any idea how hateful your post sounds? Are you jealous, envious or just don't realize how you come across to others. 

Perhaps you should rethink the whole "neighborly" idea as you are certainly being judgemental and critical of others who were doing no harm to you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

luvrulz said:


> I would no more spend that much $$$ on a purse than I would streak naked through the mall. I am carrying the same purse from 7 yrs ago. Black leather and I believe I paid $6 back then. I shop at the Goodwill, the thrift store and such and just have too many other things that the money goes for. AND.....if someone is going to judge me by the handbag I carry, well, I just don't need such a pompous snob in my life. Do you have any idea how many children that money could support in an underworld country?? You should be ashamed to be so frivolous....and wasteful......


I could _totally_ blow your mind and tell you how much I spend on underwear, perfume, makeup and coffee but I think that would be unnecessarily cruel. 

Dang, you are judging me by the bag I carry... You have no idea how much I donate, do you?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

hercsmama said:


> The golden/ mustard one with the dark brown trim!


I _really_ like the wine one AND I have a big birthday coming up...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I _really_ like the wine one AND I have a big birthday coming up...


:happy:Love the color! I think it would be an amazing Birthday present to yourself!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

hercsmama said:


> :happy:Love the color! I think it would be an amazing Birthday present to yourself!


You only turn 50 once, huh? Oh, I'd say something to the effect of- "Honey, look what you got me for my birthday!"


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> You only turn 50 once, huh? Oh, I'd say something to the effect of- "Honey, look what you got me for my birthday!"


It's beautiful. And how lucky for your DH...he'll have "picked" something you love.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Get yourself a purse, live a little. If you buy it for your birthday, then you have at least one present that you know you will love!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

luvrulz said:


> *if someone is going to judge me by the handbag I carry, well, I just don't need such a pompous snob in my life*. Do you have any idea how many children that money could support in an underworld country?? *You should be ashamed to be so frivolous*....and wasteful......


Do you see the two conflicting opinions in your post?

This is precisely the point. 
Ironicially, after however many pages of posts, there have been no character judgements of people who choose cheap purses. (there have been "if I'd said..." comparisons, but no actual judgements)
There have, however, been countless snide comments against those who choose expensive ones.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

twomeal said:


> I prefer a small clutch, with a strap.


That's really cute!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Ok, I started this thread , because I didnt understand why people would buy them or care about the label.

After reading opinions and how they last for years and years and years, and seeing the Fossil bags  I have mellowed my opinion and can see why people would buy them. I haven't myself yet, but I probably would if I saw one I liked and it was reasonable. 
I didnt want this to turn ugly though


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I've never even heard of a coach purse.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

No judging here. I have a coach purse (I think I said so in a previous post) but I don't use it. Daughter has a couple Vera Bradleys, both of which were bought used. I don't mind spending money on designer stuff if it's good quality and not just a name. My son went through shoes every couple months, just wore them out, didn't even have time to grow out of them, till we invested $80 in a name brand pair and they've lasted over a year. So yes, sometimes it's worth it.

But you know what? It hit me the other day how silly it is for women to carry purses most of the time. Like, every time I go out, do I really need to bring all that stuff with me? If I drive to the store, do I really need to bring all of it with me into the shop? All I really need is money and a phone (and that's debatable, in another post, LOL). I don't even need car keys if I drive the truck with a keyless entry. I don't wear much makeup and even if I do, I don't need to reapply it constantly. 

Besides, heavy purses are *terrible* for your back. When I quit carrying one, I had much less back and shoulder pain. Now I just carry a little "wristlet" most of the time - a little clutch with a wrist strap. I leave most everything else in a larger bag, in my car - a tote bag, or sometimes a backpack. And my current "wristlet" cost me $2 at the Goodwill outlet. 

Solves the dilemma of designer purses quite nicely.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

TNnative said:


> That's really cute!


I agree! It's adorable, something like that would be great for taking on quick trips to the store. very easy to carry.
Love the flowers!
Shygal, I think the problems, in anything like this, stem from the people who feel that others somehow owe them? I don't know, I certainly didn't expect it to get nasty either. My opinion is, do what works for you I've seen some really nice less expensive bags, heck I've had several in my life. I've also seen some really awful very expensive ones. People need to stop worrying about and comparing what they have to what other people have, it really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things, now does it?
I do think it's interesting that the people who have an "issue" with others getting more expensive things, whatever they are, for whatever reason, feel the need to be so rude about it. 
Why is that? Why is it, if some are blessed to be able to do whatever, that others feel the need to bash them, without even knowing the facts? Just wondering.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

If my post sounded hateful - well, so sorry. I just couldn't *ever* imagine that a sensible woman would want to spend that much $$$ on something that is used to store stuff in. Now, I don't consider my handbag a fashion statement and I will never buy off anything but the sale rack. I can understand how some women might - but it's a handbag. It's not a fancy dress for a special occasion and it's not going to glorify God and it's certainly not going to provide food for a poverty stricken family. All it's going to do is stoke your ego. And if you can afford, more power to you.....and your ego. Whether it's a Coach bag, or any name bag - it won't be in my closet or under my Christmas tree. I am not that kind of girl and it's not something I need to define me.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

luvrulz said:


> If my post sounded hateful - well, so sorry. I just couldn't *ever* imagine that a sensible woman would want to spend that much $$$ on something that is used to store stuff in. Now, I don't consider my handbag a fashion statement and I will never buy off anything but the sale rack. I can understand how some women might - but it's a handbag. It's not a fancy dress for a special occasion and it's not going to glorify God and it's certainly not going to provide food for a poverty stricken family. All it's going to do is stoke your ego. And if you can afford, more power to you.....and your ego. Whether it's a Coach bag, or any name bag - it won't be in my closet or under my Christmas tree. I am not that kind of girl and it's not something I need to define me.


Isn't it the Christian thing *not* to judge others? I believe that is something left to God, is it not? Again, how do you know how much I donate?

I'm so very glad I'm not a jealous petty hateful person, life must be so hard to bear...


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

luvrulz said:


> If my post sounded hateful - well, so sorry. I just couldn't *ever* imagine that a sensible woman would want to spend that much $$$ on something that is used to store stuff in. Now, I don't consider my handbag a fashion statement and I will never buy off anything but the sale rack. I can understand how some women might - but it's a handbag. It's not a fancy dress for a special occasion and it's not going to glorify God and it's certainly not going to provide food for a poverty stricken family. All it's going to do is stoke your ego. And if you can afford, more power to you.....and your ego. Whether it's a Coach bag, or any name bag - it won't be in my closet or under my Christmas tree. I am not that kind of girl and it's not something I need to define me.


Well bless your heart, I an sure that you didn't mean to be so nasty this early in the morning. Perhaps another cup of coffee will put you in a better mood.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I always wonder where the line is drawn and if the poster so offended by what other people spend their money on, might stop to wonder if someone else would consider her a spendthrift for what she chooses to splurge on. 

The handbags talked about in this thread are really not all that expensive compared to what I consider the high end bags: Fendi, Hermes....bags over $1000.00. It's all a matter of perspective. Do I want a Burkin bag? Heck no, but I'm not going to act like I have better ways to spend someone else's hard earned money. People live in different "worlds" and need to dress accordingly. I bought my daughter a beautiful Cole Haan bag for Christmas last year...she carries it for her work as a public accountant and auditor and it helps her present the professional and polished image she needs to project in her job. Which is a good thing. She's 23 and already giving back to various charitable institutions, with time and money. She was also one of the people going into KMart, paying off delinquent layaways so children could have nice Christmases.

If the entire thread had been read, Luvrulz might have seen that the many women here who do buy the Coach, D&B and Fossil bags, consider them an investment that gives them pleasure over many years. Not an EGO boost, but a wise expenditure rather than buying a series of less expensive purses that don't last as long.

And why in the world would it be wiser to spend the money on a special dress? You can only wear that on limited occasions. A good purse you carry every single day.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> Ok, I started this thread , because I didnt understand why people would buy them or care about the label.
> 
> After reading opinions and how they last for years and years and years, and seeing the Fossil bags  I have mellowed my opinion and can see why people would buy them. I haven't myself yet, but I probably would if I saw one I liked and it was reasonable.
> I didnt want this to turn ugly though


I didn't either, after all, it is about purses or as my grand kids say - pockabooks..lol..

You can probably get a nice fossil bag on sale, I bought my daughters at the Fossil outlet store for about half of what it cost in a regular department store. Also check ebay, many times I have seen them for way less than at Macy's or similar store.

I don't have a bunch of purses/pocketbooks/handbags..I have two. One my mom gave me that I like but don't use as I am afraid I will tear it up and the D&B that I have carried daily for almost nine years. I used to buy a couple of bags a year and they would "break or tear up" and I decided to do a test and buy a name brand bag that I was told would "last forever". Spending a bunch on a bag was so not me at the time, but I saved up by not eating lunches out, not going to movies, etc. and I held my breath and spent the cash and got the D&B. I promised myself I would not buy another handbag until that one died. Well so far, so good. It is still going strong and I may never need another bag. I do want a backpack type but that is a "want" and not a "need" so can live without it if I don't find one on sale for at least half price.

I can't promise with any certainty that spending $$ on a bag will guarantee that you would have a bag that would last forever, but it is MY experience that MY bag has lasted almost 9 years. In the world of things that "fall apart" almost immediately, this bag has been a good investment. I figure that has been less than 20.00 a year so far. Normally I would spend 20-25 at least once a year on a handbag, sometimes twice a year depending on how quick the bag fell apart. 

As others have said, it is personal choice and what is good for one person may not be good for another. On the other hand, the tennis shoes I am wearing - 10.00 at Walmart.and they were regularly 40.00 but I got the last pair on clearance. They are Danskins and so far, so good. Five months of every day walking (I walk for exercise between 2 and 3 miles per day). They feel better than my old Nikes and have held up much better. Pretty unusual in the world of Walmart to find a product that does what it is supposed to do. If I get a year out of these shoes, it will be a great deal!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

luvrulz said:


> I would no more spend that much $$$ on a purse than I would streak naked through the mall. I am carrying the same purse from 7 yrs ago. Black leather and I believe I paid $6 back then. I shop at the Goodwill, the thrift store and such and just have too many other things that the money goes for. AND.....if someone is going to judge me by the handbag I carry, well, I just don't need such a pompous snob in my life. Do you have any idea how many children that money could support in an underworld country?? You should be ashamed to be so frivolous....and wasteful......


Don't think I've ever seen a more petty and "holier than thou" attitude here.


----------



## farmhome5 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well now luvrulz, I'm thinking you would fall of the face of the earth if I told you I have a secret longing for a Hermes Kelly bag. I told my DH it would be an investment but he wasn't buying it. lol
I love a good bag, clothes and shoes shoes shoes.
You also have no idea how much time and money I give to charity. You also have know idea how many families I provide clothing for every year.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Some people can't comprehend the idea of paying 400.00 for one well made purse vs paying 400.00 for tons of cheap aesthetically unpleasing purses made with inferior materials, stitching and hardware that start to fall apart and fray after menial use.

I will keep enjoying my 400.00 Coach purse, and those who don't like it can "keep" their anger and accusations regarding ego, god and starving children.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Shygal said:


> Ok, I started this thread , because I didnt understand why people would buy them or care about the label.
> 
> After reading opinions and how they last for years and years and years, and seeing the Fossil bags  I have mellowed my opinion and can see why people would buy them. I haven't myself yet, but I probably would if I saw one I liked and it was reasonable.
> I didnt want this to turn ugly though


I have a Fossil messenger style bag that I've lugged around for about 9 years...still looks new and has held up to college books, being used as a diaper bag, 3 international flights, being crammed under seats, strollers and restaurant tables (with a toddler using it as a step stool in all three places). I LOVE that thing. Best $40 ever spent (got it at the PX and used an employee discount).

Now, frivolous purse...I guess you can count the fake LV that my neighbor bought for me in Italy over Christmas. Looks like the real thing as long as it's zipped up (the inside is too dark to be the real thing).


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

farmhome5 said:


> I love a good bag, clothes and shoes shoes shoes.


Oh mercy...let's not get into shoes...I have issues (that I refuse to address) with shoes. DH has asked on multiple occasions just exactly where I plan on wearing all my fantabulous heels, lol.


----------



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

I saw this Coach purse giveaway and laughed out loud thinking about this thread. I didn't enter, but I figured some of you might want to.

{GIVEAWAY} Coach Soho Snap Head Handbag


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The giveaway bag isn't my style but either of my daughters would like it. In fact, the youngest might have that bag already...

jessimeredith and farmhome5- I must confess that my other "issue" is boots, wonderful leather boots (all low heel) tall, short, booties I love them all. Well, and there is a growing collection of Croc sandals and wedges, they are _incredibly_ comfortable.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> The giveaway bag isn't my style but either of my daughters would like it. In fact, the youngest might have that bag already...
> 
> jessimeredith and farmhome5- I must confess that my other "issue" is boots, wonderful leather boots (all low heel) tall, short, booties I love them all. Well, and there is a growing collection of Croc sandals and wedges, they are _incredibly_ comfortable.


Then you can appreciate this: DH came home a few weeks ago with a pair of Frye boots for me. So purty...I LURVE them!

Best of all...he found them at Nordstrom Rack and got them for a song. Daughter told him she saw a pair in my size and he made a special trip for them.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Then you can appreciate this: DH came home a few weeks ago with a pair of Frye boots for me. So purty...I LURVE them!
> 
> Best of all...he found them at Nordstrom Rack and got them for a song. Daughter told him she saw a pair in my size and he made a special trip for them.


I haven't had a pair of Frye boots since I was a teenager, I'll have to check them out. My latest pair are knee high black Borns, very comfortable, and I got a deal at Marshalls.  My knee high, pointed toe, kitten heel boots (I think they're Bandolino) need to have new heel tips so they'll be off to the leather guy this summer (they have to be five years old) and I bought them off the clearance rack at Macys. Again, if you buy quality they can be repaired and have _years_ of life.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I haven't had a pair of Frye boots since I was a teenager, I'll have to check them out. My latest pair are knee high black Borns, very comfortable, and I got a deal at Marshalls.  My knee high, pointed toe, kitten heel boots (I think they're Bandolino) need to have new heel tips so they'll be off to the leather guy this summer (they have to be five years old) and I bought them off the clearance rack at Macys. Again, if you buy quality they can be repaired and have _years_ of life.


These boots are the Frye "Campus"...kind of the classic, classic style that when you think of Frye...it's the Campus boot. I'll have them forever!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Most all my boots are western styled,I live in my "cowgirl" boots!
But, I will admit to an addiction to Steve Madden shoes. My dh says I need another closet!
I was a Realtor until I had to quit working to take care of Mom, and boy oh boy,do I have the heels to prove it! Lol!


----------



## farmhome5 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hercsmama, my DH turned a spare bedroom into a closet for me. He is so good to me! I can now see all of my things. I find when I use dressers I don't wear half of my clothes. I hate digging through drawers. 
When my daughters come home you will find all of us in there. My husbands says we're "playing closet." lol


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

So the old Coach thread got revived?

My wife has several Coach purses. One of them we bought new as a birthday present for her. The rest of the Coach purses were bought at Goodwill, garage sales, or very inexpensively on ebay.

One thing I have to say about Coach leather purses is that they wear like *iron.* The leather purses still look great after several years of carrying them, and I suspect, those purses will still look A-1 if she were to carry them for years.

Yes, I agree, those purses are expensive. But, I'd rather see her have something of great quality that will last for years than an over-priced low quality purse. Of course, the best value is to find a gently used Coach on ebay for a fraction of the new price.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

hercsmama said:


> Most all my boots are western styled,I live in my "cowgirl" boots!
> But, I will admit to an addiction to Steve Madden shoes. My dh says I need another closet!
> I was a Realtor until I had to quit working to take care of Mom, and boy oh boy,do I have the heels to prove it! Lol!


I lived in Ariats when my youngest was showing horses, they are very comfortable and wear well too. I think her Ariat high boots are around here somewhere, I should sell them on eBay and buy a pair of Frye boots for myself. :thumb:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

farmhome5 said:


> Hercsmama, my DH turned a spare bedroom into a closet for me. He is so good to me! I can now see all of my things. I find when I use dressers I don't wear half of my clothes. I hate digging through drawers.
> When my daughters come home you will find all of us in there. My husbands says we're "playing closet." lol


I would Love to have 1 of the spare rooms made into a whole room closet! Then all my purses wouldn't have to be under the bed in totes & in dust bags in the closet.


----------



## Dian (May 11, 2003)

My husband just bought me Frye boots for an early birthday present. I had been looking for a style I liked for the longest time and finally found these boots, but the price almost made me pass out. Over $300. He decided he would rather buy them for me that for me to keep buying cheaper boots that I didn't really like. (He also didn't want to keep taking me shopping. lol) He looked them over and said they could be resoled and would last me forever-he knows when I find shoes I love I never want to give them up.
I've got a wonderful husband and I love my boots. I never want to take them off. The first day he ask me if I was going to sleep in them. I didn't, but I wanted to.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I bought a pair of Justin lace up boots 4 or 5 years ago. My DH just had them resoled for me. I paid 150.00 for them and wear them when I go to the stables and ride. I also muck stalls and wash horses in them - and they still look good although they are getting a bit worn. With the new soles, I hope to get another 4 years out of them before I wear the leather through on the outside where the ball of my foot goes as that is where the stirrups rub.

When they go, I will buy another pair as my tall boots are so hot during the summer, I about sweat to death in them. (plus I want to keep those boots nice for shows)..lol
A good pair of boots that can be resoled are indeed wonderful as you only go through the "break-in" period once!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

solidwoods said:


> Lemming bait.
> jim


This.


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

I have carried a diaper bag for so long, that I forget what designer purses are like. I just stick my wallet in a side pocket of the kids' bag. 

Now that my youngest has turned three and doesn't wear diapers, I guess I need to downsize back to a purse. LOL

I do have a really pretty Vera Bradley that DH got me for my birthday a few years ago. I need to dig it out and retire the diaper bag.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I thought of this thread recently because my DH gave me a new bag for Christmas. Boots and handbags came up in this thread and this purse is the culmination of my love of Frye boots and good leather bags: A Frye handbag. 

Beautiful leather, the style is what you expect from a company like Frye (kind of subtly western) and no ostentatious logo ...not that anyone would recognize it anyway.

Love it, love it, love it! DH is a smarty.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I thought of this thread recently because my DH gave me a new bag for Christmas. Boots and handbags came up in this thread and this purse is the culmination of my love of Frye boots and good leather bags: A Frye handbag.
> 
> Beautiful leather, the style is what you expect from a company like Frye (kind of subtly western) and no ostentatious logo ...not that anyone would recognize it anyway.
> 
> Love it, love it, love it! DH is a smarty.



What no picture?? I'm going to have to check out Frye purses, I didn't even know they made them!


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

I have gone through 3 purses since this thread....a thrift store bag that drove me crazy with all of its pockets
..a pink messenger bag purchased on amazon for 25 and the side blew out...my new bag is from the shoe company keen I have had it since September paid over 50 for it but dh told me to do it....so far it looks like it might outlast me I thought about buying a 2nd one just in case.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Frye bags and boots are wonderful!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I am carrying the same Dooney and Burke bag that I have carried for the last 4-5 years, lol..it still looks great and I plan to carry it for another 5 years. 

Love quality leather goods, they last! Lisa - I am envious, I love Frye, you will get years of use out of that bag!


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

Pink_Carnation said:


> I guess I found the right cheap purse....I've had it around 5 years and it is still fine and I spent less than $20 on it.


 Im a little more flashy with my money Ive got TWO less than $20 purses that I bought years ago. 

The day I spend $100 on a purse you will know the world has come to an end. Dont care how long they last or what quality the leather is. I havent spent $100 on purses in my entire life.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I got an authentic $400 one at a yardsale for $3! It's the only one I have haha. I just need a bag that holds my stuff. I'm not a fan of spending money just to spend money and I rarely buy retail anyway.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I see this started as an older thread and was resurrected today. Glad I didn't read through the whole thing!!

But I have a few Coach bags. I can't kill those things!! At least cheap bags fall apart and I toss them but the Coach bags? NOOOOOO!!! They just keep on ticking! I still have my first one that I purchased before I had kids. My oldest just graduated from college. Yeah, it's old but it still looks as good as it did when I first got it!


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

Got a Coach cross-body brown leather bag.from my sister as my birthday and Christmas present from the coachfactory online store thingy. She paid $40. it's alright and works fine. Not my style but I killed my last purse/bag and was looking at Goodwill for one. My sister the Coach junkie said she'd get me one. As for the matching small wallet/sling thing. Ugh that thing stinks.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Backfourty said:


> What no picture?? I'm going to have to check out Frye purses, I didn't even know they made them!



Here you go:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Speaking of purses, I gifted the purse below to my wife for Christmas. It's called "Annie's Secret" and its made my American West. FWIW, Annie's secret is a concealed carry compartment in the purse.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Here you go:


Sweet! Matching boots?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sweet! Matching boots?


No! But I do think they have them.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Here you go:


I'm not into bags at all, but I really like that!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

You know what really bugs me? People that spend thousands of dollars on clothes, boots, etc., and STICKS just to strap them to their feet and go at breakout speed down a snowy mountain in the freezing cold! Half of the time they injure themselves, sometimes they kill themselves...and for what? To go really fast with sticks strapped to their feet in the freezing cold? It just doesn't make sense! What ARE those people THINKING? Spending the money that they earned on something so frivolous that they happen to enjoy? Pure silliness! 

***************************************************

I hope that folks got that the above is a joke. 

I have a red canvas purse with brown plastic straps that I got out of a free box at a yard sale. Figured that I probably needed a purse because the 10 year old wallet that I bought at Wal-Mart is the kind that you put your checkbook in, and it simply won't fit in my pocket. I used to have a men's trifold wallet that worked well, but the checkbook thing has me confuzzled on what to do with it...hence, a purse.

I have no idea what kind it is, as it doesn't have a label or an insignia anywhere on it. The thing is as tough as wang leather though, with the only scuff on it being a bit of one strap is frayed where one of my horses attempted to eat it. All of the zippers work fine, all of the stitching has stayed solid. It seems to have a billion pockets, which can be problematical when I am trying to figure out which pocket I put my glasses in. The time that the horse tried to eat it, she also dragged the thing through the manure pile...so I emptied it out and threw it in the washer. It seems fine. No stains, no marks, no nothing.

But, it doesn't match a single thing I own. I am a cool color person, so the brown trim doesn't go with anything. I also have only 2 articles of red clothing, both of them gifts, and they don't go with each other. (A red, satin skirt with gold brocade, and a long-sleeved cotton shirt.)

My DD recently dug out all of my old Army stuff, and we are talking about taking the velcro off of my ACU's and dying them some other color...like black, or gray, or something...and by wearing them, never needing a purse again, as those things have pockets in their pockets. 

Every so often, I get the urge to buy something...like a designer purse, or wallet, or some high end boots...and then I think, "I'll just ruin it around the farm...and besides, I go into town perhaps once a week. Who am I going to impress? The folks at the feed store? The guy in line next to me wearing the overalls, flannel shirt, and rubber boots?"

I do have some nice things... I have a lovely jacquard and chiffon evening gown with matching clutch and lovely heels that go with it. It is wrapped in dry-cleaner's plastic in the back of my closet, keeping company with the equally beautiful mohair and lambs wool business suit with silk blouse. There are 5 super nice outfits carefully stored in the back of my closet, and in the last 10 years, I wore one of them (to my cousin's funeral).

~chuckles~ Everything else is basically barn clothes, and I wear them every day...even to town.

People with a different lifestyle than I currently have NEED a different wardrobe. When I worked in the corporate world, I had a closet full of designer suits and things, as well as purses. When I lived in Colorado, my coats were fur. When my kids were in school, I had the requisite Soccer Mom outfits that looked just like all of the other Mom's outfits. When I spent my weekends at the Opera or the latest gallery exhibits, I had a closet full of evening wear.

And really, who am I to complain about how people spend their money? I am sure that on every single one of my high end purchases, there would be someone shaking their heads and saying, "Is she NUTS? Why would she BUY such a thing?"


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Woman that stole 40,000 from our business (embezzlement) and 10,000 dollars in an identity theft later bragged about the expensive 100 dollar designer purse she had just bought for herself. She is paying us back 75$ a month and had 3 years probation after spending a few weekends in the pokey and having to do community service.

I no longer crave a designer handbag.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

It is amazing what people will spend on a purse!! To each their own I suppose. Right now I have a canvas tote bag, black with female super heros on it. On clearance at walmart for about $2.50 I think. Hold my stuff and actually get alot of cute comments on it. Before that I was using a red Wells Fargo backpack. I used it for several years before the bottom started wearing through. It was FREE from a promotion for opening child saving accounts. And it came with paper, pens, pencils and other various school supplies. Plus you got an extra free $5 deposited into the kids account. My kids were babies literally when i opened the accounts (2 of them) and hubby & I each used those backpacks for yrs. 

When I was in high school I used am antique camera case as a purse, it was square box shapes brown lether. I bought it at goodwill for a few cents. People always thought it was some kind of designer purse!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

The most I ever gave for a purse was $80...it was VERY nice leather, but not designer.

I don't mind spending a little more on "good" shoes, though...can't be havin' my footie-paws achin'!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I love well-made items and my first degree was in Fashion Merchandising. I check all seems and look for sturdier materials. There are some brand names that I absolutely adore due to quality, but I don't buy them unless they are on sale and priced similarly to the low end junk. (I just spent $19 on a pair of Calvin Klein stretchy jeans.)

At any rate, I believe that some people see the handbags as a billboard that announces their status to everyone that they meet.To some a Coach bag brags of affluence and prestige. To me, a Coach bag is presumed to be a fake, like the person carrying it!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the "signature bags" and except for a summer canvas Coach bag (pretty pastel stripes with tiny Coach printed in some of the stripes) my bags are leather. I prefer B. Makowsky who's signature is the leopard _lining,_ excellent hardware, and luscious leather. I buy good leather bags because they last- the seams hold up, the zippers are heavy duty and they look good for years. I believe my black B bag is going to be 6 this year and still looks great. The same reason I buy Victoria Secret under things, if washed on delicate and air dried a $40 bra will last for 5 years or more. I highly recommend the semi annual sale. 

Thanks to LisainN.Idaho I'm now trying to choose between some very very nice Frye bags and boots. I love good leather boots with Born being a favorite right now but I haven't owned a pair of Fryes since high school.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I doubt that anyone would be able to recognize my Frye bag and while there is a small stamp in the leather, no one would really know much about it if they saw it.
It's just a really well-made purse in beautiful leather that appeals to me. And will last easily 20 years or more.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

TheMartianChick said:


> I love well-made items and my first degree was in Fashion Merchandising. I check all seems and look for sturdier materials. There are some brand names that I absolutely adore due to quality, but I don't buy them unless they are on sale and priced similarly to the low end junk. (I just spent $19 on a pair of Calvin Klein stretchy jeans.)
> 
> At any rate, I believe that some people see the handbags as a billboard that announces their status to everyone that they meet.To some a Coach bag brags of affluence and prestige. To me, a Coach bag is presumed to be a fake, like the person carrying it!


You immediately presume all Coach bags and their carriers to be fake? How about the bags that aren't signature bags with no identifying labels or fobs?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I don't see the difference between wearing a designer's name on your butt or on a bag though.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~laughs~ I immediately presume all *labeled* Coach bags to be fake. The more labels on the bag, the more I presume it to be fake. There are two stalls at our local flea market that sell the fakes, and they are all over the place.

~grinz~ One professional lady once offered my husband a job because he could tell the difference between her *real* designer handbag, and all of the fakes the girls were carrying all around her in a store. LOL

That being said, I am not going to get on to someone for buying expensive handbags. There are cheap, knock-off horse boots as well; do I buy them? No. If it is going on MY horse's hoof, it had better say "Easyboot" on it. I am sure there are people out there who will think I am crazy for shelling out a couple hundred dollars just for boots for my horses.

However, back when my daughter was in High School, I once told her, "Honey, people that know quality materials and workmanship don't need a label to tell them that an article of clothing is good....and people that need a label to tell them an article of clothing is good wouldn't know quality workmanship and materials if it came up and bit them."

This was during a conversation where she wanted me to buy a designer suit for work, as my custom-tailored suits didn't have a label ANYWHERE that could be seen.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Some people just know good leather and bindings. :grin:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

CaliannG said:


> ~laughs~ I immediately presume all *labeled* Coach bags to be fake. The more labels on the bag, the more I presume it to be fake. There are two stalls at our local flea market that sell the fakes, and they are all over the place.
> 
> ~grinz~ One professional lady once offered my husband a job because he could tell the difference between her *real* designer handbag, and all of the fakes the girls were carrying all around her in a store. LOL
> 
> ...


How funny. I guess I never really assumed anyone's Coach bag would be a knockoff because they aren't really that expensive. Now if I saw someone who didn't look like the kind of person who would carry an LV or Hermes, yeah, I would assume that would be a knockoff. But a Coach....they aren't expensive enough to be knocking off. Especially since they sell their own knock-offs in outlet stores.

Good on you for telling your daughter that though. When my daughter was in high school I told her, "Honey, you're a cheap piece of trash if you don't festoon your person with designer labels...doesn't matter if it's good workmanship or materials, if it has the right label, buy it and slap it on your butt."


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm a little late to this particular party, but oh my is this a good thread! I carry Coach almost exclusively, although I do have a few American West bags I like as well - for when I'm in the mood for a "Cowgirl" look. Right now though, I am carrying a cheaper cowgirl purse, love the style of it, but dang those fake leather handles are fraying and look like crap after just a few months! So it's about time to ditch it and head back to the closet for one of my good bags.

I (fortunately? Unfortunately?) live two exits down from one of the largest outlets malls in the country, and guess who has stores there? Yep, Coach, DB, Fendi, Kate Spade.... the list goes on and on. They have really good deals at the Coach outlet, and I have even bought the classic bag that is my all-time favorite off eBay. It is truly all about quality, as my latest "cheap" bag (think I paid ~$50 for it) can testify to.

And for those that think paying for a nicer bag is snobbish and wasteful and whatever, would probably drop in their tracks to know what my new Ford F250 Diesel cost.....


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Right now though, I am carrying a cheaper cowgirl purse, love the style of it, but dang those fake leather handles are fraying and look like crap after just a few months!.


Is it one of those that's really popular right now with all the bling? I have a wallet in that style that I absolutely love, but know there's no way I can get a cheap bag. I'm just too hard on them. 
speaking of which, I'm carrying the same Fossil bag I mentioned at the top of page 2.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I now have a Coach.
Found it on ebay.
No because it is a coach, but because it is exactly what I wanted.
A black leather back pack purse!!
With my jacked up back issues, I needed something smaller lighter and not hanging on my arm!!
(I do NOT use the "coach" tag that dangles off the side of the purse. She was missing that item in the auction, hence why I got the bag so cheap!!! WHOOO HOOO)


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I found my Tignanello at a local thrift shop & didn't know what it was. Went home & Googled it - - I nearly fell outta my chair! I only paid 50 cents for it. I t looks brand-new & is EXACTLY what I need/want in a purse - but I'd *never* pay retail for it!!!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

nehimama said:


> I found my Tignanello at a local thrift shop & didn't know what it was. Went home & Googled it - - I nearly fell outta my chair! I only paid 50 cents for it. I t looks brand-new & is EXACTLY what I need/want in a purse - but I'd *never* pay retail for it!!!


That purse may outlive you - lol..

good for you getting a great deal on a great purse. I love to hunt out bargains on things of good quality. If you shop carefully at yard sales in the "upper" class neighborhoods, you can often find great bargains. I once bought a 10 piece set of Queen Anne Waterless cookware still in the box, never opened, for I think, 50.00. That set retailed for 500. many years ago. I still use the set today and it still looks great. Nothing has fallen apart, no handles broken, etc.

Bought it a yard sale of a rich couple who were, get this, moving across the street to a newer house..lol. I also bought my dad a craftsman table saw, still in the box, for 25.00 and my daughter a brand new leather coat with the tags still on it for less than I would have paid at Walmart for a coat.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

View attachment 3012


B. Makowsky Dunaway bucket bag. 

Note the lack of identifiers except for the luscious leather and excellent hardware. Plus I have a birthday coming up and it's on sale.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

1sttimemom said:


> When I was in high school I used am antique camera case as a purse, it was square box shapes brown lether. I bought it at goodwill for a few cents. People always thought it was some kind of designer purse!


That sounds cool, wish you had a picture.


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

My m-i-l bought a Coach purse for me, it's in my closet with the tags still on it. It's very pretty, but I won't carry it, I'm too embarrassed to carry it when we are struggling just to put gas in the vehicles!! :/ 

So if anyone is interested, it's for sale..ha c:

As far as taste goes, I'm very attracted to Fossil & Sak, but I don't own either due to cost. I do own several different purses, but mainly only carry one in particular, it's the only one that will hold my pistol when I can't carry it on me, when I can carry it on me I stick everything else I need in my pockets and leave the purse in the truck c:


----------



## unregistered97395 (Feb 28, 2011)

When I was young and foolish, I'd buy expensive bags, maybe one every 3-4-5 years. I still have all three of them  , and the only reason I don't carry them anymore is because they're too small for all the [email protected] I have to cart around these days.

A few years back, however, I decided I needed to be more frugal. So I started buying cheap bags. The first one, I loved ... until it cracked---literally cracked--- two months after I bought it. The next one, I got for a dollar because someone gave me a gift certificate for $10 and it was on sale anyway. I still have it, but it's pretty fragile---it's a purple suede hippie kind of purse, and it's gorgeous, but I save it for special occasions because it can't take every day wear and tear.

I tried a few more times, all disastrously, then tried a mid-range purse with a shoulder strap that would come undone and dump everything everywhere at the most inconvenient moments.

Finally I gave up and admitted the cheap bags were costing me bigtime. So I signed myself up on QVC, laid in wait, and pounced on a $400-500 Dooney Burke for a mere $250. And I love it. It doesn't look big, but it carries more than even my biggest $10-20 bags. It's indestructible. It's a gorgeous color of red. I can actually find things in it. And it's styled in such a way that I will still be carrying in 5-10 years.

If I didn't have to haul around huge amounts of stuff every day, and if I didn't have to look somewhat professional, I'd consider sticking to cheap bags. But I do have to haul around huge amounts of stuff every day. I do have to look somewhat professional every day. I can't be carrying bags that unexpectedly break or come undone and dump stuff everywhere, or crack or discolor or whatever. I do have to be able to find stuff in my bag relatively easily. So this works.

Mind you, before I sprang for this one, I sprang for a Coach---an authentic one, used, not one of the knockoffs they sell at the outlet stores---on eBay and got it for $20. It was way too small, although great for running around. So I gave it to my sister who had to arm wrestle with her youngest daughter (who is anything but a fashion maven) for it. My niece won. And she loves her eBay bought, not a knockoff Coach bag because it's sturdy and it works.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Here is my bag now:










I got it off of Etsy and I'm finding the bags made in Indonesia and that area are REALLY well done and I can get them for about $50. This bag is a little big but it carries well and should last a good long time. I have two other bags from Etsy and I've had them for a few years and they still look fantastic. I just like to change bags every once in a while and got this one with Paypal I earned with Swagbucks. 

Here's the link to the same bag:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/83912061/new-year-sale-10-off-daniel-in-cognac


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

That is quite a pretty bag. I may have to look on Etsy if my D&B bag ever breaks. Right now I am convinced it is made of Rhino hide cause it still looks good. My mom is sad though, she keeps buying me purses and I never use them. I am going to have to put my bag in the closet and use one she bought me next time I go to GA. I am so used to only having ONE of things, like one pair of tennis shoes, one purse, etc. and I wait till they wear out that it is strange having several purses and two pairs of tennis shoes. Makes things complicated - lol..which one do I wear? The only thing I like to have several pairs of are riding pants and I do wish I had two pair of Justin's. 

Does anyone else only have stuff that is a "one" only? Up till I met DH I had one of most things..he took me shopping and made me get a second pair of tennis shoes and a second pair of casual shoes..lol..I really don't get it because I can only wear one pair at a time.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> You immediately presume all Coach bags and their carriers to be fake? How about the bags that aren't signature bags with no identifying labels or fobs?


There are so many fake Coach bags in our area due to our proximity to NY. Most of the ones around here ARE fakes. If I don't see anything identifiable on the bag, then I probably wouldn't recognize it as being a Coach unless I handled it. Most people don't appreciate it if you snatch their bag out of their hands and start manhandling it! Most of the bags (that I see) that scream Coach on every available surface are owned by folks that seem to have all sorts of labels plastered on every available piece of clothing.

I found some really well-made handbags at Wilson's Leather during the Christmas season. I got 2 large bags that were gorgeous and gave one away as a gift. The other will be a birthday gift for one of hubby's sisters.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Come to think of it, I do have a lovely black and purple leather purse, with a gorgeous braided leather strap, and bits of long, black and purple fringe on each side where the straps connect. 

I don't use it very much, because it is small. It was made for me by a wonderful leatherworker to hold my small "not period" items at S.C.A. events. I have had it for 12 years now, and the only damage it has it the ends of a couple of the fringes have been chewed a bit by various animals.

My el cheapo bag doesn't LOOK big....but in spite of its canvas pockets and cheap, plastic straps, I strongly suspect that it is a Bag of Holding in disguise. Yesterday, I was digging in one pocket for my wallet, and found 2, unopened, cans of soda! I don't remember when I put them in there, but it must have been at some point when I was in town, because I don't keep soda at the house.

Considering the small size of the purse, and the fact that I only have wallet, glasses, and some receipts in it, you'd think that I would have noticed a couple cans of soda wallowing about in there...but I didn't.

Yep, it must be a Bag of Holding... extra-dimensional space and all that.

On the other hand, I saw a cute, Coach bag at the Thrift store the other day in perfect condition. It was about the same size as my black-and-purple leather bag, so too small for my uses. Also, I am fairly certain that they were aware of its worth, as it was in a locked, glass case by itself and I couldn't see a price tag. I didn't ask.


----------



## Prov31Wife (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a Coach bag. I wanted one for years growing up, and I bought a pink one at an outlet store for $100. I have carried it almost daily for three years, and will continue to carry it for years. I love it, and it still looks really good and is in good shape.

I used to buy quite a few $10-$30 purses a year and switch them up, plus they wore out or the straps broke.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

ErinP said:


> Is it one of those that's really popular right now with all the bling? I have a wallet in that style that I absolutely love, but know there's no way I can get a cheap bag. I'm just too hard on them.
> speaking of which, I'm carrying the same Fossil bag I mentioned at the top of page 2.


Yes, but it's not too blingy, that's just not my style. And I'm hard on them too, that's why this one only lasted a few months before looking shabby. I don't often buy cheap purses, unless they just catch my eye style-wise like this one did.

Therefore, being in need of a new bag (checked my closet and wasn't inspired by any that I already have), I went to the Outlet mall yesterday to see what I could find. I have to say I was really disappointed in what Coach had on their shelves. Not much of the lovely soft leather bags they usually have, too many were fabric or their embossed vinyl (or whatever), and not in any style I liked. But the store was packed, so they are appealing to someone. Usually I can find several bags that I like there, but not this time.

So I walked a few stores down to Dooney Bourke, and they were having a 40% off sale - which was unusual as they normally don't discount their inventory at all. I bought a bag I've always liked (but refused to pay full price for), an Ivy green satchel with saddle trim for $188! It is just beautiful, and it was hard choice between the satchel and the classic drawstring bag - but the satchel won out and this will be one I keep forever. Or until I get bored with it and need a new one....


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

2horses... you really WILL keep it forever, and it will continue to be functional the whole time. Nice deal -- those bags usually sell for $275! 

I'm on my second D&B, the first having kept my attention for about 15 years (I still have it, just got tired of it), and the second one is going strong. I am so, so hard on purses. Like sidepasser, I only use one. So even if I put them away after 15 years and assuming I paid full price, amortized over that amount of time, I spend $18.33 per year on purses.

I can live with that.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Raeven said:


> 2horses... you really WILL keep it forever, and it will continue to be functional the whole time. Nice deal -- those bags usually sell for $275!
> 
> I'm on my second D&B, the first having kept my attention for about 15 years (I still have it, just got tired of it), and the second one is going strong. I am so, so hard on purses. Like sidepasser, I only use one. So even if I put them away after 15 years and assuming I paid full price, amortized over that amount of time, I spend $18.33 per year on purses.
> 
> I can live with that.


And a cheap bag would have fallen apart way before you used it a year.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I now have a Coach.
> Found it on ebay.
> No because it is a coach, but because it is exactly what I wanted.
> A black leather back pack purse!!
> ...


I have the leather backpack too! I got it at a thrift store in Amish country LOL- it was the 50 percent off rack- I paid 1.50 for it LOL- I love backpacks- my purses are so heavy- that I get a neck ache- cause I carry too much- but I like being prepared so using a backpack- is the solution- I didn't know it was a coach until I looked inside it- and saw the label- I just saw it was black leather and grabbed it!

I will admit- I went and found a really nice fossil black leather across the body purse at the thrift store too- after this thread- last winter- so I would have at least a nice smaller bag

I used to be a purse namebrand lover- but I pretty much sold them all and used the $$ to buy things like Muck boots and seeds LOL


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I saw a Coach bag at Macy's recently. Beautiful leather, very classic design...the thing that really got me...it was the most beautiful shade of sky blue. I briefly thought of exchanging the Frye bag but shook myself and moved on. Still...sky blue. Almost a periwinkle. 
Sigh.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Lisa , the wildest color I have ever gotten was a lovely purple (official name is "Plum") Coach bag - and I'm still using the matching wallet. I typically go with black or brown, with an occasional tan. Gotta find an Ivy wallet to match my D&B bag now....


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

2horses said:


> Lisa , the wildest color I have ever gotten was a lovely purple (official name is "Plum") Coach bag - and I'm still using the matching wallet. I typically go with black or brown, with an occasional tan. Gotta find an Ivy wallet to match my D&B bag now....


This color is called Silver/Chambray and it's so pretty. Plum sounds perfect for fall. I have a strawberry pink D&B and the color makes me feel so summery and happy.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My latest purse is a nice shade of brown leather and was a used gently then gifted to me by my daughter. It has lots of room, several zippers, classy style and yes, it shares space with a few little wrenches, pocketknife, wallet, keys, tweezers, little scissors, bobby pins, gloves, and more...gosh I had a young lady oo and aww my purse one day..she says to me "IS THAT A COACH PURSE?" Well my daughter had bought it but it is not a brand name..My last good leather purse lasted me about 15 years, good old black leather but great. I do not have expensive purses, no need for them. However a friend sent me a pretty little cloth quilted purse she made and that what I use when I am going somewhere nice. I also have some little beaded walled purses...for dressy times I got on discount about 10 years ago.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Becka03 said:


> I used to be a purse namebrand lover- but I pretty much sold them all and used the $$ to buy things like Muck boots and seeds LOL


If you're a careful shopper you can have Muck boots, seeds, _and_ good bags.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My girls bought me this one for my birthday- it's a cute summer bag and doesn't have the huge "Coach" all over it.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I just don't get what all the hoopla is about handbags. I don't work off the farm and don't get out to socialize much, but a used handbag I picked up at a consignment store for $2 is quite handy. It's small and the strap fits over my shoulder and doesn't slide down. It's black. And has lots of compartments. Very handy. Would I ever spend $100 on a handbag? Never. Would my hubby? Thankfully, NO! I'd much rather spend my money on a trip or an escape for the day.... 

And I still don't understand the hoopla....is it just the name or designer???


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

This was a gift, and I probably wouldn't have bought it for myself, but I love the print it's so bright and summery and because my babies gave it to me.

I buy good bags because I enjoy them and because I can- isn't that why anyone buys anything?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Speaking of purses, I gifted the purse below to my wife for Christmas. It's called "Annie's Secret" and its made my American West. FWIW, Annie's secret is a concealed carry compartment in the purse.


Wow. Speaking of expensive purses...That's a $230 bag!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

luvrulz said:


> I just don't get what all the hoopla is about handbags. I don't work off the farm and don't get out to socialize much, but a used handbag I picked up at a consignment store for $2 is quite handy. It's small and the strap fits over my shoulder and doesn't slide down. It's black. And has lots of compartments. Very handy. Would I ever spend $100 on a handbag? Never. Would my hubby? Thankfully, NO! I'd much rather spend my money on a trip or an escape for the day....
> 
> And I still don't understand the hoopla....is it just the name or designer???


I buy them because of the beauty of the design, workmanship and leather and how it looks and feels to me. If you have the money to do it (and whatever else you want)...why not?


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I am a Coach Outlet shopper myself.... When my children were young every extra bit of money went to something for them. Now they are grown with children if their own and I can afford to buy them for myself. I probably have about 18 or so with several wallets to match. I also have change purses to match them. I feel that I raised 5 boys while hubby worked very hard. Now we can enjoy the nicer things in life so why not. He loves his tools, and guns and I love my Coach bags....


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't buy Coach because I don't like them but I leave each to their own. I just got a red Fossil bag. I wanted it. I could afford it. My husband said buy it. Probably won't buy another bag for years. I always carry a bag of some sort so that I have my meds. Why shouldn't it be something I like?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Had to add to the old handbag thread. My daughter's graduation gift from her older sister this past weekend. Smart shopper found this on huge sale last winter and tucked it away for graduation. Little sister was thrilled.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

That is an adorable summer bag! What a nice big sister.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

If I spend $20 on a purse, it's probably because it's what I consider perfect AND a great shade of green(or camo!).

I have no understanding of paying hundreds of dollars for a purse. It doesn't outlast my $20 purses at all. I usually end up having to throw out a purse every 5 years or so because something peed on it that I can't get out(cats usually). They've rarely ever worn out, except one jeans purse that went well over 15 years dragged everywhere from horseback to commercial fishing boat, trucks and bikes.

But I will never tell someone else they "shouldn't" spend THEIR money on a pricy handbag or whatever they fancy. It's their money and they get to spend it on whatever they like. If it makes them happy to own a $500 purse, I'm pleased they found the right purse to buy. 

I mean really... some folks wouldn't spend money on a goat. I myself have spent thousands of dollars for a single ball python before. Who am I to tell someone their $900 shoes are a "waste" of their money?


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Wolfy-hound said:


> I have no understanding of paying hundreds of dollars for a purse. It doesn't outlast my $20 purses at all.


Well, all of my Coach and Dooney Bourke bags that I purchased back in the 80s still look brand new even though I've used them for years!  No cheap purse I've ever had has lasted that long.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

To me it is like this, go out and get a oak colored bookcase, the kind you put together that are made of partical board and weigh a ton and are pretty pricey too. Get it all put together and then decide to move it to a different room.... walmart purse

Then go out and buy a solid wood, maybe ash, book case get it home and then move it all around the house to see where it looks best.... coach purse


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Well the thing is, I've got purses that were $20 that are in perfectly good shape after a couple decades. That's not a "particle board" item, in my opinion.

Sure, if you're buying plastic ones that fall apart in a month of decent use, but there's lots of stitched material purses for cheap. So saying that a purse that isn't a Coach will "fall apart" is completely false. There's plenty of them out there cheap.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Here's a blast from the past. 
Popped up while I was doing a search for a crossbody to use for weddings, etc. 

It was fun reading it. These old posts are like a time capsule, kind of.

I'm in a Vera Bradley phase now. Found one style that I love and I keep getting the thing in different fabrics for different seasons.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Here's a blast from the past.
> Popped up while I was doing a search for a crossbody to use for weddings, etc.
> 
> It was fun reading it. These old posts are like a time capsule, kind of.
> ...


Well I took the bait and looked, dang it!! Ordered this one .

https://www.verabradley.com/us/prod...14932481?Ntt=VB-PDP-BAGS-SHOULDER-BAGS-PDP-VB


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

no really said:


> Well I took the bait and looked, dang it!! Ordered this one .
> 
> https://www.verabradley.com/us/prod...14932481?Ntt=VB-PDP-BAGS-SHOULDER-BAGS-PDP-VB


Good job! It's beautiful

I love the Glenna bag. I'm tall and it's hard to find one with the perfect drop...and even though they don't tell you you can, I've thrown them in the washer and they've come out great. I love their wallets too. I may go back to my trusty old leather bags, but right now I like the colorful fabrics.

Probably won't try washing this one though.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I found this one late last winter, I love the size and the retro look. It's held up well too.








I found this one a year ago when we were on vacation in DE. It was an amazing deal.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Well I took the bait and looked, dang it!! Ordered this one .
> 
> https://www.verabradley.com/us/prod...14932481?Ntt=VB-PDP-BAGS-SHOULDER-BAGS-PDP-VB


Dang it! I have bag envy, it's gorgeous! Welcome to the dark side, we have great bags... Do you need boot recommendations? :evilgrin:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> View attachment 61447


It's pretty. I like the rose print too.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Dang it! I have bag envy, it's gorgeous! Welcome to the dark side, we have great bags... Do you need boot recommendations? :evilgrin:


I'm still stuck on Fryes but got a pair of Blundstone paddock boots for around the barn and to ride in. Super hard to fit and they tend to run too wide but finally found a pair that is narrower in a pretty red wine color.

Soon it will be boot weather. I'm longing for October.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Dang it! I have bag envy, it's gorgeous! Welcome to the dark side, we have great bags... Do you need boot recommendations? :evilgrin:


No!! Not gonna think about boots!! But I do like Ariat for work, got a narrow foot and these fit comfortable. Now give, what's your boot pick?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> No!! Not gonna think about boots!! But I do like Ariat for work, got a narrow foot and these fit comfortable. Now give, what's your boot pick?


I wear Bogs for work, warm and dry in the winter, snake proof in the summer. :grin: I have a small, but wide foot so my favs may not work for you. Cobb Hill (many come in narrow) is a fav- they have black 2" heel (the highest I go) moto boot that is gorgeous and comfortable, and a new one is Clarks (they also have narrow). We went on a couple day road trip to the Finger Lakes last month, ended up at a casino because it was raining, and won a bit over a grand. Went to a big mall in Rochester, got a bit intoxicated, and I bought the most beautiful pair of beige suede (absolutely not suitable for a life in the sticks with a dirt driveway when it's wet) stacked heel booties at Clarks. I'm still researching how to weatherproof them without changing the color. Well, I bought several other pair of shoes, and DH bought a pair of casual sneakers too.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Have to share this.....

Have a SIL...that loves flaunting her expensive purses....Kinda snooty that way
I really don't care...except that she always agitates for me to buy DW a "Coach" or other higher cost purses.

Last summer was at a yard sale.....picked up a leather bag.....for the purpose of maybe converting it to a "possibiles bag" or shooting pouch for Muzzle Loading.
Was just ready to start cutting it up, looking at the inside at the pockets...saw the "Coach" stamp.



So gave it to DW, she moved in.....and at the next family get together...SIL says to me..."I see you broke down and bought your wife a decent purse"

I said "Yes I did...at a yard sale for $2 bucks....
She shut up....

Back to to your regularly scheduled thread....


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I wear Bogs for work, warm and dry in the winter, snake proof in the summer. :grin: I have a small, but wide foot so my favs may not work for you. Cobb Hill (many come in narrow) is a fav- they have black 2" heel (the highest I go) moto boot that is gorgeous and comfortable, and a new one is Clarks (they also have narrow). We went on a couple day road trip to the Finger Lakes last month, ended up at a casino because it was raining, and won a bit over a grand. Went to a big mall in Rochester, got a bit intoxicated, and I bought the most beautiful pair of beige suede (absolutely not suitable for a live in the sticks with a dirt driveway when it's wet) stacked heel booties at Clarks. I'm still researching how to weatherproof them without changing the color. Well, I bought several other pair of shoes, and DH bought a pair of casual sneakers too.


Hmm, like the Cobb hill, very reasonable price and great selections.. 

I have a pair of tan suede boots, 3 inch heel , bought in a moment of weakness. But they look so good, LOL. So I understand totally.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Hmm, like the Cobb hill, very reasonable price and great selections..
> 
> I have a pair of tan suede boots, 3 inch heel , bought in a moment of weakness. But they look so good, LOL. So I understand totally.


Cobb Hill's are really comfortable and well made too. They are made by New Balance, but sold under the Rockport brand as of last year, I think.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I wear Bogs for work, warm and dry in the winter, snake proof in the summer. :grin: I have a small, but wide foot so my favs may not work for you. Cobb Hill (many come in narrow) is a fav- they have black 2" heel (the highest I go) moto boot that is gorgeous and comfortable, and a new one is Clarks (they also have narrow). We went on a couple day road trip to the Finger Lakes last month, ended up at a casino because it was raining, and won a bit over a grand. Went to a big mall in Rochester, got a bit intoxicated, and I bought the most beautiful pair of beige suede (absolutely not suitable for a life in the sticks with a dirt driveway when it's wet) stacked heel booties at Clarks. I'm still researching how to weatherproof them without changing the color. Well, I bought several other pair of shoes, and DH bought a pair of casual sneakers too.


Use the Uggs waterproofing spray. It's made for suede and never changes the color.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> Use the Uggs waterproofing spray. It's made for suede and never changes the color.


Thank you!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I bought some pieces of the Vera Bradley quilted suitcases....VERY nice luggage and no one will EVER say "Oh, I thought that was mine!"

Mon


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

This has been a great thread. These Vera Bradley bags are irresistible but resist them I must!

I have a couple Roots leather bags that are going strong 10 years later. Three years ago I was at a artisan fair and I bought 2 bags from a Toronto Ont 2 person operation called Barnstorm Leathers. Wonderful workmanship and they've been around for 30 years now so the workmanship it there. The ones I bought were in the large handbag category "Kate" in both a deep red and more practical black. You'd never know that I've used one or the other of them every day, they still look like new. 
https://www.barnstormleathers.com/large-bags


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

hunter63 said:


> Have to share this.....
> 
> Have a SIL...that loves flaunting her expensive purses....Kinda snooty that way
> I really don't care...except that she always agitates for me to buy DW a "Coach" or other higher cost purses.
> ...


That would have been a great possibles. I'd have added a wider strap so it would make a strop when needed. Sometimes it is better to see an il get birch slapped though.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> FWIW, Wind In Her Hair's purse cost around $80, I assume the high cost was due to the hair-on-hide Texas star adornment. To her credit, she's used that purse - and that purse only - for over five years now. Even tho the purse is small, she can get a lot of stuff in it. Here's a photo....


While some are going through new purses like water, my wife still uses this same purse everyday.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I have to share that I am somewhat surprised at the longevity and volume of content in this thread, although I have little knowledge of the subject and even less personal experience for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a couple Coach purses, both of them are several years old. One did go back to Coach for a little work but they are both in great shape and are no longer available. I also have a couple Vera Bradley bags I really like and I too have washed the when needed. I also have some Stone Mountain bags which are ok but not as good a quality as Coach.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

frogmammy said:


> I bought some pieces of the Vera Bradley quilted suitcases....VERY nice luggage and no one will EVER say "Oh, I thought that was mine!"
> 
> Mon


I'm going to San Diego to visit our youngest daughter and son in law in October. We needed new luggage badly so while shopping a couple weeks ago I found a three piece set of hard side lightweight on sale. It's a bright tropical print with surfboards, but I'll see it on the luggage carousel.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

barnyardgal said:


> I agree----a purse does not make a woman~~~


They don't do a lot for a man either.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Coach just bought out Kate Spade. Coach brand will become their less expensive items; Kate Spade will be their higher end brand.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I wish for the big bucks at times Dooney & Bourke bags


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

sss3 said:


> Coach just bought out Kate Spade. Coach brand will become their less expensive items; Kate Spade will be their higher end brand.


That will be strange. They are kind of appealing to two different markets, but after just looking at Nordstrom online....Coach is generally pricier than Kate Spade. My daughter both have KS bags and they usually aren't as well made as Coach. They tend to be trendier and not nearly as classic as Coach.

Seems odd that they'd try to flip the two companies positions rather than just let them both succeed in the markets they are meant for...like they did with their Stuart Wetizman acquisition.

Do you have a link about Coach becoming their "less expensive" brand?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Lisa in WA said:


> That will be strange. They are kind of appealing to two different markets, but after just looking at Nordstrom online....Coach is generally pricier than Kate Spade. My daughter both have KS bags and they usually aren't as well made as Coach. They tend to be trendier and not nearly as classic as Coach.
> 
> Seems odd that they'd try to flip the two companies positions rather than just let them both succeed in the markets they are meant for...like they did with their Stuart Wetizman acquisition.
> 
> Do you have a link about Coach becoming their "less expensive" brand?


Saw on news.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Look at CNN Money Coach bought Kate Spade for $2.3 billion.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

sss3 said:


> Look at CNN Money Coach bought Kate Spade for $2.3 billion.


I know Coach bought KS. 
But nothing on Coach being a lower price product than Kate Spade, since its actually pricier than KS now.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I read the first couple of pages, then the last couple of pages. Wasn't gonna read all 18. But I do have a question, why do womens' purses get bigger as the woman gets older?

As to how much they're spending, I don't care as long as I'm not buying it. If they're spending more money for quality that's one thing, just for a name-tag, well let's just call it what it is..................


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> That will be strange. They are kind of appealing to two different markets, but after just looking at Nordstrom online....Coach is generally pricier than Kate Spade. My daughter both have KS bags and they usually aren't as well made as Coach. They tend to be trendier and not nearly as classic as Coach.
> 
> Seems odd that they'd try to flip the two companies positions rather than just let them both succeed in the markets they are meant for...like they did with their Stuart Wetizman acquisition.
> 
> Do you have a link about Coach becoming their "less expensive" brand?


My oldest has a couple Kate Spade bags, and they are definitely not as well made as Coach. I like them, some are trendy and fun, but would be the second fiddle to Coach in quality and name recognition.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I love a nice leather purse. I usually spend around $40 for a new one and it lasts several years. Two years ago I had the money saved and in my purse with plans to buy a new one, but when I stopped at a thrift store I happened to notice just the purse I wanted in new condition for $4 so I bought it and saved myself $36. I anticipate it will be good for another 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> Use the Uggs waterproofing spray. It's made for suede and never changes the color.


I bought the Ugg spray, used as directed, and it darkened the boots at least three shades. So. not. happy.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I bought the Ugg spray, used as directed, and it darkened the boots at least three shades. So. not. happy.


Oh no. I've used at least ten bottles of the stuff on Uggs and other suede boots and handbags and it's never darkened the color. You should call them.


----------

